# El Euribor va a arrasar con todo



## Titomadrid (2 Abr 2022)

Ha subido 0,40 el último mes y está empinando la cuesta arriba. En pocos meses se puede poner fácilmente al 2-3%.

Cada punto que sube es un sablazo, si a una deuda de 250.000 euros le subes 3 puntos, toca pagar 7.500 euros al año más de intereses, 625 euros más al mes, y esto en un entorno en lo que todo el resto de las cosas se encarecen va a ser una pesadilla.
En fin, un saludo.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (2 Abr 2022)

No puede ser. Me han dicho en burbuja que con la inflación la hipoteca se paga sola.


----------



## bushiburbujito (2 Abr 2022)

Súmale el aumento de precios por la inflación y la subida de impuestos que está prevista y… la capacidad de consumo de los particulares y la economía, se va a la mierda.


----------



## bushiburbujito (2 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No puede ser. Me han dicho en burbuja que con la inflación la hipoteca se paga sola.



Si tienes la hipoteca a tipo fijo si.
Si no sabes distinguir un taburete de una polla, ten cuidado donde te sientas!


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (2 Abr 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> Súmale el aumento de precios por la inflación y la subida de impuestos que está prevista y… la capacidad de consumo de los particulares y la economía, se irá a la mierda.



Efectivamente, el escenario es de estanflación. No estamos ante una economía recalentada que inflaciona debido a la realidad del buen momento económico, sino ante un ente excepcional que incrementa precios mientras destruye la actividad económica.


----------



## jotace (2 Abr 2022)

Pillo palomitas


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (2 Abr 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> Si tienes la hipoteca a tipo fijo si.
> Si no sabes distinguir un taburete de una polla, ten cuidado donde te sientas!



No, tampoco. En estos procesos las subidas salariales son residuales (negativas teniendo en cuenta la inflación), el incremento del desempleo importante y la destrucción de la actividad económica brutal. Los que tengan deuda a interés fijo no están tan jodidos como los de renta variable, pero también lo están.


----------



## Waterman (2 Abr 2022)

Me cuesta muchisimo creer que el Euribor algun dia vaya a volver a una cifra superior al 2%, que por mi perfecto, pero no lo veo. La situacion se presupone temporal y estan aguantando a ver si escampa. 

Aunque por otro lado siempre se dijo que los alemanes tenian metido a fuego en la cabeza el odio a la inflacion debido a sus experiencias en el pasado, ya estan tardando en poner orden.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (2 Abr 2022)

me nutre


----------



## snoopi (2 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No puede ser. Me han dicho en burbuja que con la inflación la hipoteca se paga sola.



Si suben los tipos saben que se van a comer otro millón de viviendas y van arruinar a otro millón de familias, por eso bajaron los tipos a cero. 

Millón con pareja e hijos son 4-5 millones sin consumir y q además se llevan salario de abuelos q tampoco consumen. 

Esto de gente trabajadora, siempre puedes pagar todo de los moros negros y charos. 

No. Subirá por qué esos pepitos mantienen todo el chiringuito montado. Otra cosa es que quieran arrasar todo, entonces me callo. 

Somos millones agazapados y hartos a un click de dejar de remar del todo. Ahora ya remamos a medias. Arruinados iremos por la guita y a ocupar un chalet pinchando la luz. 

Sin contar q España si suben los tipos hace un default en menos de un año o se va la deuda al 300% del oib


----------



## snoopi (2 Abr 2022)

Waterman dijo:


> Me cuesta muchisimo creer que el Euribor algun dia vaya a volver a una cifra superior al 2%, que por mi perfecto, pero no lo veo. La situacion se presupone temporal y estan aguantando a ver si escampa.
> 
> Aunque por otro lado siempre se dijo que los alemanes tenian metido a fuego en la cabeza el odio a la inflacion debido a sus experiencias en el pasado, ya estan tardando en poner orden.



Pues ya saben lo q tienen q hacer, hablar con Mercadona y otros más q suben el precio por la cara


----------



## snoopi (2 Abr 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> Súmale el aumento de precios por la inflación y la subida de impuestos que está prevista y… la capacidad de consumo de los particulares y la economía, se va a la mierda.



Los precios suben si quieres. 

Sigo. Comprando a mismo precio q hace meses salvó alguna cosa ligeramente superior q no es gran cosa. 

Otra cosa es q la gente sea gilipollas le pongan el. Cordero a 18 el kilo y lo pague. Dejalo ahí y ya lo. Bajaran cuando se les pudra


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (2 Abr 2022)

Waterman dijo:


> Me cuesta muchisimo creer que el Euribor algun dia vaya a volver a una cifra superior al 2%, que por mi perfecto, pero no lo veo. La situacion se presupone temporal y estan aguantando a ver si escampa.
> 
> Aunque por otro lado siempre se dijo que los alemanes tenian metido a fuego en la cabeza el odio a la inflacion debido a sus experiencias en el pasado, ya estan tardando en poner orden.



Lo están haciendo bien, aunque no lo parezca. No es inflación es estanflación, una "timida" subida de tipos puede tener efectos contraproducentes, es decir, aumentar la inflación y con ello la destrucción económica. Están esperando a ver como responde la situación tras la retirada de estímulos, de no regularse solo o existir el riesgo de pasar a algo estructural, la subida de tipos de interés deberá ser potente.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (2 Abr 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Pues ya saben lo q tienen q hacer, hablar con Mercadona y otros más q suben el precio por la cara



Debieran darle a Roig el premio a la incompetencia económica, no se le ocurre subir precios y salarios en una situación como la actual ni al que aso la manteca.


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (2 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No puede ser. Me han dicho en burbuja que con la inflación la hipoteca se paga sola.




Yo llevo repitiendo desde hace semanas que esto no tiene nada que ver con los 80, que ahora los salarios están subiendo un 1-2% cuando no congelados directamente. Hay unos pocos sectores o empresas que subieron un 5% y aún así ya están perdiendo poder adquisitivo a paladas.

Pero es verdad que aunque no con esas palabras que dices yo también he leído algo parecido, cuando la situación es la peor posible para algunos: inflación alta, sueldo congelado y con deudas


----------



## Iuris Tantum (2 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Debieran darle a Roig el premio a la incompetencia económica, no se le ocurre subir precios y salarios en una situación como la actual ni al que aso la manteca.



Roig ha hecho una buena jugada.

No es rico por tonto.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (2 Abr 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Roig ha hecho una buena jugada.
> 
> No es rico por tonto.



Por qué piensas eso? 

Su movimiento es justo lo que hay que hacer para profundizar en la estanflación.


----------



## Lonchafina (2 Abr 2022)

Volverá el hilo del yuri diario.


----------



## RvD (2 Abr 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Los precios suben si quieres.
> 
> Sigo. Comprando a mismo precio q hace meses salvó alguna cosa ligeramente superior q no es gran cosa.
> 
> Otra cosa es q la gente sea gilipollas le pongan el. Cordero a 18 el kilo y lo pague. Dejalo ahí y ya lo. Bajaran cuando se les pudra



Lo que el sentido común me dice es que si el precio de lo que se produce supera lo que los clientes pueden pagar, la actividad no es rentable y se abandona.

Es decir, el producto no baja, simplemente deja de producirse y desaparece del mercado.

Y esto no es otra cosa que lo que muchos en este foro vienen reclamando hace años...."los negocios de mierda, que desaparezcan!!"... lo malo será cuando esos "negocios de mierda" estén relacionados con la cesta de la compra y no con los teléfonos móviles (por ejemplo).


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (2 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Lo están haciendo bien, aunque no lo parezca. No es inflación es estanflación, una "timida" subida de tipos puede tener efectos contraproducentes, es decir, aumentar la inflación y con ello la destrucción económica. Están esperando a ver como responde la situación tras la retirada de estímulos, de no regularse solo o existir el riesgo de pasar a algo estructural, la subida de tipos de interés deberá ser potente.



¿Crees que cuando la inflación en la zona euro ronde el 50% interanual sacará una nueva moneda que será una CDBC y así cumplirán el plan de nacionalizar completamente la moneda y los ahorros?


----------



## tovarovsky (2 Abr 2022)

No le deis mas vueltas Goyinos! Os queremos fenecidos y fuera de nuestro juego.


----------



## Pepita de sandia (2 Abr 2022)

Este Gobierno limitará la subida de los intereses hipotecarios como han hecho con el alquiler? 

Con los bancos no se meterán no....


----------



## Cracdel20 (2 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No, tampoco. En estos procesos las subidas salariales son residuales (negativas teniendo en cuenta la inflación), el incremento del desempleo importante y la destrucción de la actividad económica brutal. Los que tengan deuda a interés fijo no están tan jodidos como los de renta variable, pero también lo están.



A mamarla lo que están jodidos de verdad son los de la variable. Pintalo o muéstralo como quieras, pero a una mala tienen que acabar subiendo los sueldos tarde o temprano, si no nadie podrá pagar las deudas. Que rentabilidad va a tener un banco en un país que no hay dinero?
Los de la variable tendréis todos los problemas de la estanflación más el euribor


----------



## Epinikion (2 Abr 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Pillo palomitas



Que van a ser de las palomitas si la economía se desploma y la cadena de suministros se rompe? A mi me gusta hacermelas yo mismo en una olla, pero en Alemania ya no hay casi aceite...


----------



## Meñakoz (2 Abr 2022)

Pues te pasas a hipoteca fija y si el banco te pone pegas pides novación y te mudas a otra entidad


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (2 Abr 2022)

Cracdel20 dijo:


> A mamarla lo que están jodidos de verdad son los de la variable. Pintalo o muéstralo como quieras, pero a una mala tienen que acabar subiendo los sueldos tarde o temprano, si no nadie podrá pagar las deudas. Que rentabilidad va a tener un banco en un país que no hay dinero?
> Los de la variable tendréis todos los problemas de la estanflación más el euribor



Yo no tengo deudas querido. Todos los hipotecados estáis jodidos, pero tienes razón en que los de interés variable asumen un riesgo superior.


----------



## jota1971 (2 Abr 2022)

Subir precios es algo Natural cuando se Despilfarra el dinero publico y cuando se imprime dinero sin parar, es acción-reacción. Suben precios porque nuestros Euros valen menos, no se si se entiende ??? Darles las gracias a los Politicos,....a todos, a vuestros jubilados, paguiteros y a vuestros servidores Publicos.....


----------



## la_trotona (2 Abr 2022)

Titomadrid dijo:


> Ha subido 0,40 el último mes y está empinando la cuesta arriba. En pocos meses se puede poner fácilmente al 2-3%.
> 
> Cada punto que sube es un sablazo, si a una deuda de 250.000 euros le subes 3 puntos, toca pagar 7.500 euros al año más de intereses, 625 euros más al mes, y esto en un entorno en lo que todo el resto de las cosas se encarecen va a ser una pesadilla.
> En fin, un saludo.



La financiación de las empresas suele ser a tipos fijos, los de las hipotecas... pues oye si no pueden pagarlo que lo vendan y compren otra vivienda más económica.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (2 Abr 2022)

Fijaos rentabilidad 2-30 años.

BRUTAL!!!


 EE.UU. 2A2,46252,43202,46252,4625+0,0305+1,25%01/04  EE.UU. 3A2,63752,61202,63752,6375+0,0255+0,98%01/04  EE.UU. 5A2,56542,54902,56542,5654+0,0164+0,64%01/04  EE.UU. 7A2,50732,49102,50732,5073+0,0163+0,65%01/04  EE.UU. 10A2,3892,3752,3892,389+0,015+0,61%01/04  U.S. 20Y2,59342,58902,59342,59340,00440,17%01/04  EE.UU. 30A2,4352,4232,4352,4350,0120,48%01/04


----------



## Iuris Tantum (2 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Por qué piensas eso?
> 
> Su movimiento es justo lo que hay que hacer para profundizar en la estanflación.



Porque él no tiene que velar por los intereses económicos del país en general, sólo por los de su empresa en particular.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (2 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No puede ser. Me han dicho en burbuja que con la inflación la hipoteca se paga sola.



En los añoa 80, cuando los sueldos subían lo que la inflación, así era.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (2 Abr 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Porque él no tiene que velar por los intereses económicos del país en general, sólo por los de su empresa en particular.



Ya, ya. Para su empresa digo.

Ha subido sueldos y ha incrementado de forma abrupta sus precios ? Qué beneficios le ofrece esto desde su punto de vista? Que tiene margen de bajada?


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (2 Abr 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> En los añoa 80, cuando los sueldos subían lo que la inflación, así era.



Ya. Y muchos que en los 80´s tenían pelo ya no lo tienen....y?


----------



## Titomadrid (2 Abr 2022)

RvD dijo:


> Lo que el sentido común me dice es que si el precio de lo que se produce supera lo que los clientes pueden pagar, la actividad no es rentable y se abandona.
> 
> Es decir, el producto no baja, simplemente deja de producirse y desaparece del mercado.
> 
> Y esto no es otra cosa que lo que muchos en este foro vienen reclamando hace años...."los negocios de mierda, que desaparezcan!!"... lo malo será cuando esos "negocios de mierda" estén relacionados con la cesta de la compra y no con los teléfonos móviles (por ejemplo).



Si, pero eso no funciona con los productos básicos que tienen una demanda completamente inelastica, hay que comprarlos, si o si. Y son los que están subiendo...


----------



## RvD (2 Abr 2022)

Titomadrid dijo:


> Si, pero eso no funciona con los productos básicos que tienen una demanda completamente inelastica, hay que comprarlos, si o si. Y son los que están subiendo...



Comprendo. Se puede hacer pan con menos harina y tortillas con menos huevo, pero no se pueden producir los mismos huevos con menos insumos (se dice así ?), y lo mismo sirve para la agricultura, la ganadería. Sin producto primario o escaso y caro, se resienten el resto.

Que no desaparezca del todo pero incremente su precio de forma que solo unos pocos puedan comprarlo, hará que desaparezcan explotaciones porque no tendrán suficientes clientes para su producto.

Además, en la práctica, para aquellos que no pueden comprarlo, es como si desapareciera. Justo lo que me ocurre a mi con los diamantes y los Bentley (demanda elástica) pero en comida (inelástica).

¿ Considera más o menos correcta mi teoría ?

Gracias


----------



## ransomraff (2 Abr 2022)

Titomadrid dijo:


> Si, pero eso no funciona con los productos básicos que tienen una demanda completamente inelastica, hay que comprarlos, si o si. Y son los que están subiendo...



Supongo que con productos básicos te refieres por ejemplo a la harina. Se seguirá consumiendo pan, pero el de panadería de 1,5 la barra no, la de 50ctm del super. La demanda inelastica es de la harina, no del pan de 1,5euros.
Leche, la normal, no la que viene con cosas de euro y pico.

Se destruye mucha economia basada en dar valor añadido (real o de marketing) a productos basicos con demanda final inelastica.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (2 Abr 2022)

RvD dijo:


> Lo que el sentido común me dice es que si el precio de lo que se produce supera lo que los clientes pueden pagar, la actividad no es rentable y se abandona.
> 
> Es decir, el producto no baja, simplemente deja de producirse y desaparece del mercado.



Precisamente. Esos son los efectos de la estanflación.

Cuentas con una ventaja importante y es que has visto de que va el asunto. A partir de ahí desarrolla el escenario futuro y ya lo tienes..


----------



## WerVoss (2 Abr 2022)

Fuego purificador, muy necesario


----------



## Janus (2 Abr 2022)

Titomadrid dijo:


> Ha subido 0,40 el último mes y está empinando la cuesta arriba. En pocos meses se puede poner fácilmente al 2-3%.
> 
> Cada punto que sube es un sablazo, si a una deuda de 250.000 euros le subes 3 puntos, toca pagar 7.500 euros al año más de intereses, 625 euros más al mes, y esto en un entorno en lo que todo el resto de las cosas se encarecen va a ser una pesadilla.
> En fin, un saludo.



Todo controlado, el presidente está en ello ya


----------



## LuigiDS (2 Abr 2022)

Volverán las historias del Pepito Lonchafina? Veremos. Atentos a sus pantallas.


----------



## AhorrarMalditos (2 Abr 2022)

Dicen que todo lo que sube baja. Menos el precio de la gasolina, que nunca baja.
A este ritmo, si sumamos la subida del Euribor (que está cantada obligada por la inflación galopante), la escalada de los precios de la energía y alimentos, los problemas del transporte, etc, en dos trimestres de crecimiento negativo, estamos
en una RECESIÓN muy prolongada en el tiempo. Sin contar con la posible escalada de la guerra del hijo de putin..


----------



## Escombridos (2 Abr 2022)

Vamos a comer mucha mierda pero con suerte todavía podremos mirar a Ucrania y consolarnos diciendo eso de "peor están esos pobreticos".


----------



## juanker (2 Abr 2022)

Y si sube al 4% mejor, que sea para ayer.


----------



## Kareo (2 Abr 2022)

Cracdel20 dijo:


> pero a una mala tienen que acabar subiendo los sueldos tarde o tempran



Bueno, eso será las empresas que puedan permitirselo. Pero vamos, con un estado sobreendeudado, con déficit brutal, engullendo todo margen de beneficio, no tengo tan claro que “acabarán subiendo sueldos”. Aunque esta por ver si se sacan un nuevo comodín.


----------



## Lain Coubert (2 Abr 2022)

No, coño, ya estaba en el cinco y pico antes de la guerra. La guerra suma, pero el aumento de la masa monetaria y los cuellos de botella de la cadena de suministros son la principal causa. Y ambas van a permanecer durante bastante tiempo, así que olvidaos ya de ls temporalidad powelliana de esta inflación: ha venido para quedarse.


----------



## Saludable-13 (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## valmont (2 Abr 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> Si tienes la hipoteca a tipo fijo si.
> Si no sabes distinguir un taburete de una polla, ten cuidado donde te sientas!



Salvo q tu país cambie de moneda y tú sigas pagando la hipoteca en euros, pregunté usted a los argentinos que tenían su hipoteca fija en dólares


----------



## Gonzalor (2 Abr 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> Súmale el aumento de precios por la inflación y la subida de impuestos que está prevista y… la capacidad de consumo de los particulares y la economía, se va a la mierda.



Y el “pacto de rentas” propuesto por el PSOE y aceptado mansamente por los sindicatos, que consiste básicamente en NO AUMENTAR LOS SALARIOS PARA COMPENSAR LA INFLACIÓN.


----------



## f700b (2 Abr 2022)

Lo que no es normal es el euribor en negativo y así llevamos ya varios años


----------



## D´Omen (2 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Efectivamente, el escenario es de estanflación. No estamos ante una economía recalentada que inflaciona debido a la realidad del buen momento económico, sino ante un ente excepcional que incrementa precios mientras destruye la actividad económica.



Al final la estanflación no deja ser el periodo donde el proceso inflacionario se detiene porque los ingresos no suben ¿no?, no deja de ser la parte final del ajuste. Por definición, ya en plena recesión, tras ese periodo lo que viene es la deflación. Otro tema es que nos encontremos ante algo muy profundo y súbito que pueda hacer crónico el escenario estanflacionario durante mucho tiempo, cómo no sé, un oil crunch?,

Pero vamos, si el aumento de los ingresos no vienen de forma natural (economía recalentada y en verdadero crecimiento) y vienen de forma artificial (indexación de salarios a la inflación), al final el resultado por ilusorio y camuflado que sea es el mismo; destrucción de la productividad, paro y etc... 

Si uno mira al tiempo actual donde crecemos y hay inflación, y lo compara con las cifras pre-pandemia se percibe claramente que por mucho del espectacular de las cifras de crecimiento vamos a peor porque al fin y al cabo no hemos recuperado el nivel anterior y tenemos más gente trabajando. Si ahora comenzásemos a indexar todo a la inflación (ya no digo si metiésemos una devaluación de por medio) y entrásemos unos años en la espiral, efectivamente las hipotecas viejas terminarían esfumándose, y ya sé que no va ser el caso porque ya no vivimos en los 80´, pero puestos en esa tesitura dudo que los tipos pudieran seguir a la propia inflación, como de hecho justamente pasaba,y el recalenton económico seria bastante falso ya que la pérdida de productividad y riqueza no tardaría en aparecer. Por eso la industria española del INI ya en mitad de los 80´era un puta mierda que no merecía la pena reconvertir.


----------



## Lian (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## juantxxxo (2 Abr 2022)

valmont dijo:


> Salvo q tu país cambie de moneda y tú sigas pagando la hipoteca en euros, pregunté usted a los argentinos que tenían su hipoteca fija en dólares



Nos ha jodido, si expulsan a países del euro, eso iba a ser "el menor de los problemas". Ponte a pagar la megadeuda en euros en neopesetas por ejemplo.


----------



## LuigiDS (2 Abr 2022)

Yo creo que vamos a elecciones anticipadas ya, no puede ligar pensiones al ipc y pretender que el resto que paga esas pensiones acepten un pírrico 2 por cien por decir algo como subida. Aunque sindicatos defiendan un pacto de rentas, eso tiene que incluir a todo el mundo. El euribor tiene que subir y los tipos de interés también, están demorándolo pero al final no va a quedar otro remedio


----------



## SAMPLERKING (2 Abr 2022)

Titomadrid dijo:


> Ha subido 0,40 el último mes y está empinando la cuesta arriba. En pocos meses se puede poner fácilmente al 2-3%.
> 
> Cada punto que sube es un sablazo, si a una deuda de 250.000 euros le subes 3 puntos, toca pagar 7.500 euros al año más de intereses, 625 euros más al mes, y esto en un entorno en lo que todo el resto de las cosas se encarecen va a ser una pesadilla.
> En fin, un saludo.



Si al final de año no está al 3% me comes los huevos por detrás?


----------



## Gotthard (2 Abr 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Pillo palomitas



Pues arrea a comprar y hacer provisión, que la semana que viene habrán subido de precio.


----------



## XXavier (2 Abr 2022)

Waterman dijo:


> Me cuesta muchisimo creer que el Euribor algun dia vaya a volver a una cifra superior al 2%, que por mi perfecto, pero no lo veo. La situacion se presupone temporal y estan aguantando a ver si escampa.
> 
> Aunque por otro lado siempre se dijo que los alemanes tenian metido a fuego en la cabeza el odio a la inflacion debido a sus experiencias en el pasado, ya estan tardando en poner orden.




Es cierto que se dice mucho eso de los alemanes y la inflación, pero ha pasado un siglo, y las cosas se olvidan...


----------



## gotelez (2 Abr 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Si suben los tipos saben que se van a comer otro millón de viviendas y van arruinar a otro millón de familias, por eso bajaron los tipos a cero.
> 
> Millón con pareja e hijos son 4-5 millones sin consumir y q además se llevan salario de abuelos q tampoco consumen.
> 
> ...



Es el mundo al reves, se ha premiado y se premia el derroche y el vivir por encima de las posibilidades.


----------



## baifo (2 Abr 2022)

Yo creo recordar hasta el 5 e incluso el 6 ¿No?


----------



## Gotthard (2 Abr 2022)

Epinikion dijo:


> Que van a ser de las palomitas si la economía se desploma y la cadena de suministros se rompe? A mi me gusta hacermelas yo mismo en una olla, pero en Alemania ya no hay casi aceite...



Estuve en Edeka en Colonia ayer y habia de todo. Hay que tener en cuenta que la distribucion en Alemania desde produccion a distribución minorista esta copada por las cadenas, no hay el sistema de empresas paco metidas a gañote en la cadena de valor para que tres listillos se forren a base de intermediar ni hay la mafia de los puertos o de los mercados centrales que padecemos en España.

Me llamo la atencion que solo habian desaparecido las naranjas y hortalizas españolas, sustituidas por marroquies y el papel higienico andaba en bajos niveles. Tambien los aceites estaban normal tanto de precio como de abastecimiento aunque en Alemania no se usa tanto para freir, lo que mas se usa es mantequilla para todo. El aceite de oliva predomina el italiano y es mas un condimento que otra cosa. El de girasol no suele haber presentaciones de mas de 1 o 2 litros, los garrafones suelen ser para freir patatas y suele ser aceite de palma y otros.


----------



## Vercingetorix (2 Abr 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> Si tienes la hipoteca a tipo fijo si.
> Si no sabes distinguir un taburete de una polla, ten cuidado donde te sientas!



Y tú confundes inflación con subida de salarios

Espero que de taburetes y pollas sepas un poco mas


----------



## uberales (2 Abr 2022)

Tengo hipo fija.


----------



## asiqué (2 Abr 2022)

Que suba a un 5 o mas joder! Yo hice mis deberes para llegar a los 30 sin deudas trabajando como un cabron.
ahora me descojonare de los pepitos que se descojonaban de mi por trabajar.
el 90% de conocidos son pepitos que alguna vez han soltado frases de estas;
Hipoteca de 330.000 ejque quiero un piso bueno.
BMW de 30.000 ejque quiero un coche bueno.
Movil de 1.000 ejque quiero un movil bueno.
Mini credito de 3.000 ejque quiero unas vacaciones buenas.


----------



## rascachapas (2 Abr 2022)

Van a pasarlo peor los mayores endeudados de todos, los estados.


----------



## Epinikion (2 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Estuve en Edeka en Colonia ayer y habia de todo. Hay que tener en cuenta que la distribucion en Alemania desde produccion a distribución minorista esta copada por las cadenas, no hay el sistema de empresas paco metidas a gañote en la cadena de valor para que tres listillos se forren a base de intermediar ni hay la mafia de los puertos o de los mercados centrales que padecemos en España.
> 
> Me llamo la atencion que solo habian desaparecido las naranjas y hortalizas españolas, sustituidas por marroquies y el papel higienico andaba en bajos niveles. Tambien los aceites estaban normal tanto de precio como de abastecimiento aunque en Alemania no se usa tanto para freir, lo que mas se usa es mantequilla para todo. El aceite de oliva predomina el italiano y es mas un condimento que otra cosa. El de girasol no suele haber presentaciones de mas de 1 o 2 litros, los garrafones suelen ser para freir patatas y suele ser aceite de palma y otros.



Pues en el rewe al que voy yo ná. Y sí, usan mantequilla para todo no entiendo lo del aceite, será porque tarda mucho en caducar asi que lo tienen ahí en el sótano. O eso o son gilipoyas y la tele les ha dicho algo del aceite, yo es que dejé de verla por completo hace ya unos meses.


----------



## Avila256 (2 Abr 2022)

¿ Como se decía ?

A si, a disfrutar lo votado.


----------



## Family bird (2 Abr 2022)

Os llevo leyendo desde abril 20, coronavirus mandaba y de paso conocí el hilo de economía. Muy interesante.

Hace un año , hice mis deberes, sacar los ahorros del banco. Una parte amortizar hipoteca y otra reformas en casa. Dejar lo mínimo en el banco. 

Pero, y ahora que sube el euribor, es mejor seguir con la hipoteca variable o pasar a fija? ( Fija, depende de las condiciones que ponga el banco).


----------



## butricio (2 Abr 2022)

Inflacion + subida de tipos es repentinitis economica

Rapido y letal

A ver luego eso del reset como va


----------



## CommiePig (2 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No puede ser. Me han dicho en burbuja que con la inflación la hipoteca se paga sola.



la inflacion no existe, es un invent de la Hultramwgaderetxafachagalactica...

las Ciencias Economicas son blasfemia para los progres socialkomunistas

se imprimen billetes con mas ceros...EYA


----------



## sirpask (2 Abr 2022)

He vuelto!!!!!!


----------



## R_Madrid (2 Abr 2022)

nutricion infinita


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (2 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No puede ser. Me han dicho en burbuja que con la inflación la hipoteca se paga sola.



A plazo fijo sí.


----------



## shurfer (2 Abr 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Tengo hipo fija.



Yo también tengo fija, pero no por ello somos inmunes a los efectos indirectos que una subida de intereses puede provocar. Tener una hipoteca fija está muy bien siempre y cuando se mantenga el empleo y el sueldo suba más o menos con la inflación. Como una de esas patas falle, tarde o temprano acabas teniendo problemas.

En 2007-2009 yo tenía 20-21 años y era becario en una multinacional y me llamó especialmente la situación de los trabajadores, que pese a tener una nómina decente, la subida de intereses de sus hipotecas estranguló y bastante sus economías y tuvieron que rebajar su nivel de vida para ajustarse.
Con esto quiero decir que si suben los intereses de las hipotecas variables, la gente afectada va a restringir mucho su consumo no esencial, y en este país eso significa que parte del castillo de naipes empieza a caer y las empresas empiezan a despedir personal para ajustarse a la futura situación de un mercado de bienes y/o servicios con menos clientes finales potenciales. Al final, la empresa en la que yo estaba de becario empezó a despedir trabajadores en 2009-2010 (yo incluido) y no se puede decir que fuera una empresa directamente expuesta a la crisis del 2008.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (2 Abr 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> A plazo fijo sí.



Eso tan solo ocurre cuando tus ingresos aumentan a un ritmo similar o incluso superior a la propia inflación.

A modo de ejemplo, año 2021:

Subida salarial media 2,35%

Inflación oficial 6,8%.

Salario medio -4,45%. En realidad la caída es mayor pues al aumentar el importe también aumenta la carga impositiva.

De entrar en ERTE o ser despedido ya ni te cuento...


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (2 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Eso tan solo ocurre cuando tus ingresos aumentan a un ritmo similar o incluso superior a la propia inflación.
> 
> A modo de ejemplo, año 2021:
> 
> ...



Sí, pero por eso hay que discriminar el tipo de inflación. ¿Estanflación o hiperinflación?


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (2 Abr 2022)

RvD dijo:


> Lo que el sentido común me dice es que si el precio de lo que se produce supera lo que los clientes pueden pagar, la actividad no es rentable y se abandona.
> 
> Es decir, el producto no baja, simplemente deja de producirse y desaparece del mercado.
> 
> Y esto no es otra cosa que lo que muchos en este foro vienen reclamando hace años...."los negocios de mierda, que desaparezcan!!"... lo malo será cuando esos "negocios de mierda" estén relacionados con la cesta de la compra y no con los teléfonos móviles (por ejemplo).



Efectivamente, en Cuba ya saben muy bien lo que cuentas. No merece la pena producir, y no se produce. El resultado es la miseria absoluta.


----------



## Palpatine (2 Abr 2022)

Ni se os pasa por la cabeza el dejar de pagar y aportar vuestro granito de arena para que reviente todo el chiringo... le quitabais la comida a vuestros hijos de la boca llegado el caso *PANDA DE SUBNORMALES *


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (2 Abr 2022)

Japón lleva 40 años luchando contra la deflación. Nada que ver.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (2 Abr 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Sí, pero por eso hay que discriminar el tipo de inflación. ¿Estanflación o hiperinflación?



A ver, inflación es una cosa, estanflación otra e hiperinflación otra diferente. Son conceptos que no tienen nada que ver.

Afirmas que las hipotecas fijas se van a pagar solas en el proceso actual y yo te digo que no. De hecho en este tipo de procesos hay que entrar sin deuda.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (2 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> A ver, inflación es una cosa, estanflación otra e hiperinflación otra diferente. Son conceptos que no tienen nada que ver.
> 
> Afirmas que las hipotecas fijas se van a pagar solas en el proceso actual y yo te digo que no. De hecho en este tipo de procesos hay que entrar sin deuda.



Si conservas el trabajo, o es inversión inmobiliaria, sí, se pagará sola si no subes el alquiler respecto a los precios, es más, parecerá hasta barato.
Un estanflación bestia que hiciera a todo el mundo volver a casa de sus padres sería el único caso que jodería el asunto.
Y con una hiperinflación, casas gratis. Subes alguiler y a tener flujo de caja.
Y ya he hablado demasiado por hoy.


----------



## elKaiser (2 Abr 2022)

La guerra es un gran negocio para la élite, amigo; han removido Roma con Santiago hasta conseguirla.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (2 Abr 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Si conservas el trabajo, o es inversión inmobiliaria, sí, se pagará sola si no subes el alquiler respecto a los precios, es más, parecerá hasta barato.
> Un estanflación bestia que hiciera a todo el mundo volver a casa de sus padres sería el único caso que jodería el asunto.
> Y con una hiperinflación, casas gratis. Subes alguiler y a tener flujo de caja.
> Y ya he hablado demasiado por hoy.



No es así.

Se paga sola si tu salario aumenta, como mínimo, a ritmo de la inflación.

En caso de inversión de no aumentar el alquiler la deuda se mantiene igual en el tiempo, pero los seguros suben, la comunidad sube, el IBI sube, las derramas son mas costosas a igual actuación....A parte el inquilino va a sufrir una caída de su salario real y sus probabilidades de ser despedido aumentan.

No tienes ni puta idea, vas de listo y además no escuchas. Pos nada...


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (2 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No es así.
> 
> Se paga sola si tu salario aumenta, como mínimo, a ritmo de la inflación.
> 
> ...



Aquí el que va de listo eres tú, muy simplón en las ideas, que no me haya explayado más es porque pensaba que dabas para más (eso de a buen entendedor pocas palabras bastan) pero ya veo que eres muy cortito.
Ya he dicho que he hablado demasiado, el que quiera aprender que estudie.
Un saludo.


----------



## RRMartinez (2 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Ya, ya. Para su empresa digo.
> 
> Ha subido sueldos y ha incrementado de forma abrupta sus precios ? Qué beneficios le ofrece esto desde su punto de vista? Que tiene margen de bajada?



Porque sus productos son, hasta cierto punto, de demanda inelástica. Ha colado que la subida brutal de precios que ha metido es culpa de la escasez (guerra, parón de transporte) y yo no veo que la gente haya dejado de comprar en Mercadona. Va a aumentar beneficios.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (2 Abr 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Aquí el que va de listo eres tú, muy simplón en las ideas, que no me haya explayado más es porque pensaba que dabas para más (eso de a buen entendedor pocas palabras bastan) pero ya veo que eres muy cortito.
> Ya he dicho que he hablado demasiado, el que quiera aprender que estudie.
> Un saludo.



Un alquiler de 400 euros no actualizado bajo un entorno con una inflación del 10% se convierte en 360 euros, mientras el interés fijo no varía. Así no se paga sola dado que los gastos aumentan. Es sencillo...


----------



## Lobo macho (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## la_trotona (2 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Japón lleva 40 años luchando contra la deflación. Nada que ver.



Sinceramente, una ligera deflación no veo que tenga que ser negativo, especialmente si afecta sobre todo al mercado immobiliario.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (2 Abr 2022)

elKaiser dijo:


> La guerra es un gran negocio para la élite, amigo; han removido Roma con Santiago hasta conseguirla.



Hasta conseguirla....

Gran frase, me la apunto

Por muchos motivos es necesario una guerra

Y que se entienda.... 2 fase


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (2 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Un alquiler de 400 euros no actualizado bajo un entorno con una inflación del 10% se convierte en 360 euros, mientras el interés fijo no varía. Así no se paga sola dado que los gastos aumentan. Es sencillo...



Ya te he dicho que había simplificado la explicación de los tres escenarios, pensando que eras más hábil. 
También comenté que ya había hablado demasiado.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (2 Abr 2022)

1er trimestre no a ido mal. Por encima de inflación y sin apenas asumirla al poder reducir costes.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (2 Abr 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Ya te he dicho que había simplificado la explicación de los tres escenarios, pensando que eras más hábil.
> También comenté que ya había hablado demasiado.



El escenario es claramente estanflacionario, eso fijo. A partir de ahí, obviamente la inversión en vivienda tiene muchas otras caras, el escenario es enorme. Si sumas la pérdida que no asumes + lo que va entrando, ese otro escenario.


----------



## uberales (2 Abr 2022)

shurfer dijo:


> Yo también tengo fija, pero no por ello somos inmunes a los efectos indirectos que una subida de intereses puede provocar. Tener una hipoteca fija está muy bien siempre y cuando se mantenga el empleo y el sueldo suba más o menos con la inflación. Como una de esas patas falle, tarde o temprano acabas teniendo problemas.
> 
> En 2007-2009 yo tenía 20-21 años y era becario en una multinacional y me llamó especialmente la situación de los trabajadores, que pese a tener una nómina decente, la subida de intereses de sus hipotecas estranguló y bastante sus economías y tuvieron que rebajar su nivel de vida para ajustarse.
> Con esto quiero decir que si suben los intereses de las hipotecas variables, la gente afectada va a restringir mucho su consumo no esencial, y en este país eso significa que parte del castillo de naipes empieza a caer y las empresas empiezan a despedir personal para ajustarse a la futura situación de un mercado de bienes y/o servicios con menos clientes finales potenciales. Al final, la empresa en la que yo estaba de becario empezó a despedir trabajadores en 2009-2010 (yo incluido) y no se puede decir que fuera una empresa directamente expuesta a la crisis del 2008.



Cierto, pero es como el yo siempre pongo 20. Sé como va el tema y va a ser muy jodido para todos. Pero ahora mismo prefiero decir una chorrada así en un foro, que hacerme una úlcera más. Vamos a sufrir un rato y todos...


----------



## Elbrujo (2 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> A ver, inflación es una cosa, estanflación otra e hiperinflación otra diferente. Son conceptos que no tienen nada que ver.
> 
> Afirmas que las hipotecas fijas se van a pagar solas en el proceso actual y yo te digo que no. De hecho en este tipo de procesos hay que entrar sin deuda.



Y con el dinero que hacer?

Invertirlo? Lo mantenemos aunque pierda valor? Compro pisos tierras? Lo quemo para calentarme 5 min.? XD


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (2 Abr 2022)

@Econonista cómo lo ves?



 EE.UU. 2A2,46252,43202,46252,4625+0,0305+1,25%01/04  EE.UU. 3A2,63752,61202,63752,6375+0,0255+0,98%01/04  EE.UU. 5A2,56542,54902,56542,5654+0,0164+0,64%01/04  EE.UU. 7A2,50732,49102,50732,5073+0,0163+0,65%01/04  EE.UU. 10A2,3892,3752,3892,389+0,015+0,61%01/04  U.S. 20Y2,59342,58902,59342,59340,00440,17%01/04  EE.UU. 30A2,4352,4232,4352,4350,0120,48%01/04


----------



## uberales (2 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Japón lleva 40 años luchando contra la deflación. Nada que ver.



El problema de Japón es porque no le echan cojones al asunto y toman realmente el toro por los cuernos. A ellos les gusta imprimir dinero y ya, si tuvieran un banco central serio hubieran subido tipos mínimo hace dos décadas.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (2 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> El escenario es claramente estanflacionario, eso fijo. A partir de ahí, obviamente la inversión en vivienda tiene muchas otras caras, el escenario es enorme. Si sumas la pérdida que no asumes + lo que va entrando, ese otro escenario.



En estanflación, el que hereda un piso que no le hace papel (me explayo para que me entiendan los cortos, no tiene cash para reformarlo, no está en su localidad de trabajo...) le quema en las manos, porque es un pasivo. Buenas oportunidades, y un buen margen operativo con vistas a futuro.
¿Hasta cuándo dura una estanflación, es infinita, como saber cuándo entrar... Que hay después de una estanflación?
Y ahora ya sí que me he pasado hablando. Si todos supiéramos, no habría negocio.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (2 Abr 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Y con el dinero que hacer?
> 
> Invertirlo? Lo mantenemos aunque pierda valor? Compro pisos tierras? Lo quemo para calentarme 5 min.? XD



GASTARLO JODER!!!! Disfrutarlo y subirle la inflación a la lagarta hasta el 20%, ese el único movimiento revolucionario posible.


----------



## Tales90 (2 Abr 2022)

Titomadrid dijo:


> Ha subido 0,40 el último mes y está empinando la cuesta arriba. En pocos meses se puede poner fácilmente al 2-3%.
> 
> Cada punto que sube es un sablazo, si a una deuda de 250.000 euros le subes 3 puntos, toca pagar 7.500 euros al año más de intereses, 625 euros más al mes, y esto en un entorno en lo que todo el resto de las cosas se encarecen va a ser una pesadilla.
> En fin, un saludo.



Pues que hubieran hecho caso a los de la hipoteca a tipo fijo, que aunque hacian videos pasados de todo y graciosos. Sabian de que iba el rollo y encima os reisteis de ellos. Que caiga el que tenga que caer.


----------



## Javito Putero (2 Abr 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Si suben los tipos saben que se van a comer otro millón de viviendas y van arruinar a otro millón de familias, por eso bajaron los tipos a cero.
> 
> Millón con pareja e hijos son 4-5 millones sin consumir y q además se llevan salario de abuelos q tampoco consumen.
> 
> ...



menos lobos a la hora de la verdad los super endeudados os hartais a comer pollas en el trabajo


----------



## Javito Putero (2 Abr 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Pues que hubieran hecho caso a los de la hipoteca a tipo fijo, que aunque hacian videos pasados de todo y graciosos. Sabian de que iba el rollo y encima os reisteis de ellos. Que caiga el que tenga que caer.



no solo se rieron de ellos ... les arruinaron la vida.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Abr 2022)

Titomadrid dijo:


> Ha subido 0,40 el último mes y está empinando la cuesta arriba. En pocos meses se puede poner fácilmente al 2-3%.
> 
> Cada punto que sube es un sablazo, si a una deuda de 250.000 euros le subes 3 puntos, toca pagar 7.500 euros al año más de intereses, 625 euros más al mes, y esto en un entorno en lo que todo el resto de las cosas se encarecen va a ser una pesadilla.
> En fin, un saludo.



...y yo que pensaba que los reyes eran el 6 de Enero.

Llevo desde Diciembre del 2019 esperando el guano hipotecario. Van a llover las viviendas a precio de subasta, aunque aun necesitaremos un año hasta que los pobrecitos agoten los ahorros y los de sus amigos.

2008 v2.0.


----------



## Tales90 (2 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No puede ser. Me han dicho en burbuja que con la inflación la hipoteca se paga sola.



Si sube el sueldo cada año en la misma proporción, a la inflación si.


----------



## optimistic1985 (2 Abr 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> Si tienes la hipoteca a tipo fijo si.
> Si no sabes distinguir un taburete de una polla, ten cuidado donde te sientas!



Como? Jsjakajaja


----------



## optimistic1985 (2 Abr 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Si sube el sueldo cada año en la misma proporción, a la inflación si.



La cosa es que eso no pasa.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (2 Abr 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> En estanflación, el que hereda un piso que no le hace papel (me explayo para que me entiendan los cortos, no tiene cash para reformarlo, no está en su localidad de trabajo...) le quema en las manos, porque es un pasivo. Buenas oportunidades, y un buen margen operativo con vistas a futuro.
> ¿Hasta cuándo dura una estanflación, es infinita, como saber cuándo entrar... Que hay después de una estanflación?
> Y ahora ya sí que me he pasado hablando. Si todos supiéramos, no habría negocio.



Claro si das con alguno pillao y además metes el 50% de la operación en B, una gloria, pero no estábamos hablando de eso. Tras la estanflación viene deflación así que no entiendo tu postura, es más, probablemente estemos en pico.

Esperas hiperinflación? Esperas algo tipo a los finales de los 70,s en España? Creo que no es el escenario, pero bueno, cada cual con su olfato.


----------



## ELOS (2 Abr 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Pillo palomitas



Se van a poner prohibitivas por el precio


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Abr 2022)

Waterman dijo:


> Me cuesta muchisimo creer que el Euribor algun dia vaya a volver a una cifra superior al 2%, que por mi perfecto, pero no lo veo. La situacion se presupone temporal y estan aguantando a ver si escampa.
> 
> Aunque por otro lado siempre se dijo que los alemanes tenian metido a fuego en la cabeza el odio a la inflacion debido a sus experiencias en el pasado, ya estan tardando en poner orden.



Mira el Euribor a partir del 2005. Mejor yo te lo enseño:






Primer año +50%. Segundo año dobló. Tercer año +25% (siempre con respecto al 2005). Solo los que pudieron aguantar 4 años de hipoteca, con la situación laboral que tuvimos, y con la inflación que tuvimos, pudieron mantener sus viviendas.

La situación se va a repetir, así que los que tenemos dinero y sin deudas vamos a ver cosas chulísimas.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (2 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Claro si das con alguno pillao y además metes el 50% de la operación en B, una gloria, pero no estábamos hablando de eso. Tras la estanflación viene deflación así que no entiendo tu postura, es más, probablemente estemos en pico.
> 
> Esperas hiperinflación? Esperas algo tipo a los finales de los 70,s? Creo que no es el escenario, pero bueno, cada cual con su olfato.



¿Deflación?
Hiperinflación de manual. ¿Cuantos papelitos de monopoli han imprimido? Eso hace que hasta la mano de obra suba de precio. La corrección acabará llegando.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (2 Abr 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> ¿Deflación?
> Hiperinflación de manual. ¿Cuantos papelitos de monopoli han imprimido? Eso hace que hasta la mano de obra suba de precio. La corrección acabará llegando.



Erras el escenario, desde mi punto de vista. Precisamente la corrección necesaria es a la contra. Mírate como se combate la estanflación.

Has comprado en pico, no se va a pagar sola y además el precio caerá. Lo has visto todo al revés. Espero que al menos hayas podido meter algo de B, obtengas buena rentabilidad, o te hayas hecho con algún inmueble muy bien situado a precio "amigo".


----------



## jotace (2 Abr 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Mira el Euribor a partir del 2005. Mejor yo te lo enseño:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Debe haber hilos antiguos de burbuja en donde se hablaba que lo que se vendían no eran pisos, sino cuotas hipotecarias y las hipotecas pasaron de 10 a 15 a 29 a 25 a 30 a 35 a 40 a 50 incluso a 100 años.

Cuando en 2005 empezó a subir el euribor algunos pasaron de hipotecas que pagaban justo a el doble, p.e. de 600 a más de mil. Fue una debacle para muchísimis endeudados más allá de lo razonable.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (2 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Erras el escenario, desde mi punto de vista. Precisamente la corrección necesaria es a la contra. Mírate como se combate la estanflación.
> 
> Has comprado en pico, no se va a pagar sola y además el precio caerá. Lo has visto todo al revés. Espero que al menos haya podido meter algo de B, obtengas buena rentabilidad, o te hayas hecho con algún inmueble muy bien situado a precio "amigo".



Das por hecho demasiadas cosas, y luego no eres capaz de completar lo que se omite en la conversación porque se da por entendido.
Las correcciones no se provocan, ocurren.
Había dicho que había hablado demasiado, así que ya.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (2 Abr 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Das por hecho demasiadas cosas, y luego no eres capaz de completar lo que se omite en la conversación porque se da por entendido.
> *Las correcciones no se provocan, ocurren.*
> Había dicho que había hablado demasiado, así que ya.



Claro, pero en el sentido de las agujas del relog, no a la contra. Lo dicho, lo has hecho todo al revés. Para la próxima:


----------



## Alew (2 Abr 2022)

Pues esta vez no hay para rescatar a los cipotecados.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (2 Abr 2022)

Que el gobierno haga una quita masiva de deuda hipotecaria a los pepitos para evitar la apocalipsis ladrilleril. Con bendición del BCE. 

O este gobierno sólo es comunista para lo que le sale de los cojones? (subir impuestos a los remeros)


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (2 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Claro, pero en el sentido de las agujas del relog, no a la contra. Lo dicho, lo has hecho todo al revés. Para la próxima:



Por eso he vendido inmuebles. VENDIDO que no comprado. Lo puedes comprobar en otros hilos que he hablado.
Vas de listo. Y no te enteras de nada.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Abr 2022)

A los pepitos de los 00 les ha dado tiempo a pagar sus zulos mientras los ahorradores llevamos más de 10 años con intereses nulos.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (2 Abr 2022)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Que el gobierno haga una quita masiva de deuda hipotecaria a los pepitos para evitar la apocalipsis ladrilleril. Con bendición del BCE.
> 
> O este gobierno sólo es comunista para lo que le sale de los cojones? (subir impuestos a los remeros)



¿Porque iba a hacer eso el gobierno? Es mejor dejar que pase lo que ha de pasar, que tengan que vender para anular, que eso tiene ITP, ingreso para el estado.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (2 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A los pepitos de los 00 les ha dado tiempo a pagar sus zulos mientras los ahorradores llevamos más de 10 años con intereses nulos.



Aguanta. Al final hay premio, esto no va a ser la republica de Weimar.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (2 Abr 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Por eso he vendido inmuebles. VENDIDO que no comprado. Lo puedes comprobar en otros hilos que he hablado.
> Vas de listo. Y no te enteras de nada.



Ah!! es que como dices que has comprado para alquilar, con hipoteca fija que se paga sola, para vender después más caro. Había entendido lo contrario.

Y como decías hace un minuto que preveías hiperinflación y ahora dices que has vendido, pues no me cuadra. Me estás troleando o cómo?


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (2 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Ah!! es que como dice que has comprado para alquilar, con hipoteca fija que se paga sola, para vender más caro. Había entendido lo contrario.
> 
> Y como decías hace un minuto que preveías hiperinflación y ahora dices que has vendido, pues no me cuadra. Me estás troleando o cómo?



No. Yo no he dicho que haya comprado en ningún momento. He matizado tu generalización sobre las hipotecas fijas, diciendo que algunas se pagan solas, en ciertos casos.
Y sí, preveo hiperinflación, pero a día de hoy hay estanflación.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (2 Abr 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> No. Yo no he dicho que haya comprado en ningún momento. He matizado tu generalización sobre las hipotecas fijas, diciendo que algunas se pagan solas, en ciertos casos.
> Y sí, preveo hiperinflación, pero a día de hoy hay estanflación.



Escribes desde Europa o desde otro punto del globo?


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (2 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Escribes desde Europa o desde otro punto del globo?



España


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (2 Abr 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> España



O sea, hablas en Euros.

Pues 0 de 4.


La Norma Internacional de Contabilidad N° 29 describe cuatro indicadores de una posible hiperinflación económica:4


La población general prefiere mantener su riqueza en bienes no monetarios o en una moneda extranjera relativamente estable. Cualquier cantidad en moneda local es inmediatamente invertida para mantener poder adquisitivo.
La población general considera cantidades monetarias no en términos de moneda local, sino en términos de una moneda extranjera relativamente estable. Es posible que los precios se fijen en moneda extranjera.
Las ventas y compras a crédito se realizan a precios que compensan por la pérdida anticipada de poder adquisitivo durante el periodo crediticio, incluso si este periodo es corto.
Los tipos de interés, salarios y precios se vinculan a un índice de precios y la inflación acumulativa durante tres años se acerca al 100 % o lo sobrepasa.


----------



## khalil (2 Abr 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> Si tienes la hipoteca a tipo fijo si.
> Si no sabes distinguir un taburete de una polla, ten cuidado donde te sientas!



jajajjaja gracias, me alegraste un buen rato.

efectivamente con esta inflación los salarios subirán algo, para nada lo mismo pero subirán al menos un 3 o un 4%. Eso quiere decir que cada año de inflación nuestra hipoteca valdrá un 3 o un 4% menos


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Abr 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Debe haber hilos antiguos de burbuja en donde se hablaba que lo que se vendían no eran pisos, sino cuotas hipotecarias y las hipotecas pasaron de 10 a 15 a 29 a 25 a 30 a 35 a 40 a 50 incluso a 100 años.
> 
> Cuando en 2005 empezó a subir el euribor algunos pasaron de hipotecas que pagaban justo a el doble, p.e. de 600 a más de mil. Fue una debacle para muchísimis endeudados más allá de lo razonable.



Un "engaño" típico en EEUU que creo que vamos a ver un montón con ésta crisis es lo del "bajamos la cuota de tu hipoteca". Básicamente alargan la hipoteca hasta el infinito y mas allá, y en un caso recuerdo que incluso los hijos de una pareja veinteañeros tuvieron que firmarla por si morían los padres...en fin, el horror.

Lo bueno es que ésto se veía venir, y quienes hayan sido listos estarán preparados.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (2 Abr 2022)

Esta estanflación no la puedes ir a buscar a un libro de economía, porque no ha ocurrido de forma natural.
Aquí se ha buscado de forma artificial (parada de economía por covid + guerra) pero habiendo programado la gran hiperinflación (con ayudas covid e impresión monetaria, regada de billetitos)
¿Que pasará? Cadáveres económicos arruinados servirán de financiación estatal, vía impuestos. Lo que está recaudando ahora el estado por IVA... No tiene ni nombre.
Otro impuesto es la inflación, directamente al ahorrador sino sabe moverse en esta situación.
Y los ITP de las ventas de los zipotecados, que tendrán que soltar lastre. Además de IVA ligados a otros productos que tienen carácter de valor refugio.
La maquinaria no se va a detener.
Y otra vez he hablado demasiado.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (2 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> O sea, hablas en Euros.
> 
> Pues 0 de 4.
> 
> ...



Vale, ya está claro, estás en etapa teórica todavía. Luego está el trabajo de campo.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (2 Abr 2022)

khalil dijo:


> jajajjaja gracias, me alegraste un buen rato.
> 
> efectivamente con esta inflación los salarios subirán algo, para nada lo mismo pero subirán al menos un 3 o un 4%. Eso quiere decir que cada año de inflación nuestra hipoteca valdrá un 3 o un 4% menos



Con una inflación del 10%?

1000-10%= 900 
900 +3%= 927.

Se paga sola...


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (2 Abr 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Vale, ya está claro, estás en etapa teórica todavía. Luego está el trabajo de campo.



El trabajo de campo es Grecia o vuelta a la peseta. Si te refieres a eso es posible.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (2 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Con una inflación del 10%?
> 
> 1000-10%= 900
> 900 +3%= 927.
> ...



¿Y el aumento del valor del inmueble?
Dios...


----------



## Sr Julian (2 Abr 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> Si tienes la hipoteca a tipo fijo si.
> Si no sabes distinguir un taburete de una polla, ten cuidado donde te sientas!



Si tienes el sueldo asegurado si, si te vas al paro con la crisis que viene acabaras jodido igual, la deuda es deuda.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (2 Abr 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> ¿Y el aumento del valor del inmueble?
> Dios...



Aumento del valor del inmueble? Con incrementos salariales 8 puntos por debajo de la inflación? Estáis flipando de no tratarse de un inmueble muy especifico.

A mayores la subida de los tipos de interés, pirámide demográfica, país en ruina...


----------



## Burbujo II (2 Abr 2022)

El dolor comienza en el 2%.

Veremos hasta dónde llega.


----------



## f700b (2 Abr 2022)

Vienen 4 o 5 años jodidos.
Y luego otros pocos de barra libre.
Que al la plebe hay que darles una de cal y otra de arena.
dejarles que hagan montón y luego robarselo


----------



## Sr Julian (2 Abr 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Tengo hipo fija.



Lo importante va a ser tener el sueldo fijo no la hipoteca.


----------



## Burbujo II (2 Abr 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> ¿Y el aumento del valor del inmueble?
> Dios...



Claro, lo vendes y te vas debajo de un puente.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (2 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Aumento del valor del inmueble? Con incrementos salariales 8 puntos por debajo de la inflación? Estáis flipando de no tratarse de un inmueble muy especifico.
> 
> A mayores la subida de los tipos de interés, pirámide demográfica, país en ruina...



¿Entonces según tú la inflación a la construcción como le afecta?


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (2 Abr 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Lo importante va a ser tener el sueldo fijo no la hipoteca.



Alguien que te la pague. No sólo se paga la hipoteca con sueldo.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (2 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Aumento del valor del inmueble? Con incrementos salariales 8 puntos por debajo de la inflación? Estáis flipando de no tratarse de un inmueble muy especifico.
> 
> A mayores la subida de los tipos de interés, pirámide demográfica, país en ruina...



Ese escenario es el perfecto para un inversor que trabaja con hipoteca fija.


----------



## Sr Julian (2 Abr 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Alguien que te la pague. No sólo se paga la hipoteca con sueldo.



Lo mismo, que el que te la pague no se quede en el paro.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (2 Abr 2022)

Es decir sube el precio de la vivienda, tanto nueva como de Segundamano.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (2 Abr 2022)

VAMOS A VER...


Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> ¿Entonces según tú la inflación a la construcción como le afecta?



Pues cerrando empresas constructoras, no lo has vivido en un pasado próximo o qué?

Joder no os enteráis y además tenéis memoria de pez. Estamos cerrando el ciclo de deuda corto plazo. Influenciados por el de largo plazo? Ok, esto te lo compro, pero eso no cambia la formación del mismo, en todo caso lo hace más exacerbado.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (2 Abr 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Lo mismo, que el que te la pague no se quede en el paro.



Me pongo al nivel del hilo.
Y si cae un meteorito como el de los dinosaurios, nos estinguimos todos.


----------



## Burbujeando12 (2 Abr 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> ¿Entonces según tú la inflación a la construcción como le afecta?



Siempre hay gente pudiente que podrá comprar obra nueva que siga inflación, pero la mayoria a la segunda mano no, y si además hay que reformar con materiales con inflación...


----------



## Burbujo II (2 Abr 2022)

Hay que esperar pacientemente los datos de notarías que saldrán hacia el 10 de mayo, con los datos de marzo.

Y de ahí palante.


----------



## frankie83 (2 Abr 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> Si tienes la hipoteca a tipo fijo si.
> Si no sabes distinguir un taburete de una polla, ten cuidado donde te sientas!



Tenerla variable ha sido lo mejor que pudiera haber hecho, mientras tanto he pagado la mitad y ahora ya no asusta


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (2 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> VAMOS A VER...
> 
> 
> Pues cerrando empresas constructoras, no lo has vivido en un pasado próximo o qué?
> ...



Si no hay obra nueva, la obra vieja mantiene o incrementa el valor. Menos oferta, misma o más demanda.


----------



## Sr Julian (2 Abr 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Me pongo al nivel del hilo.
> Y si cae un meteorito como el de los dinosaurios, nos estinguimos todos.



No, los mamiferos ahorradores viviran y heredaran la tierra. Lagartos hipotecados moriran todos.


----------



## Burbujeando12 (2 Abr 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Ese escenario es el perfecto para un inversor que trabaja con hipoteca fija.



En ese escenario no entra ningún inversor, pq los fondos aceleran ventas?


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (2 Abr 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Sino hay obra nueva, la obra vieja mantiene incrementa el valor. Menos oferta, misma o más demanda.



Si como en 20010-2014, no te jode? Los pisos usados subieron hasta el infinito.

Misma o igual demanda? A ver, para combatir la inflación hay que restringir la demanda. En está ocasión de forma brutal.

Aun no lo entiendes o qué? Qué vendes pisos o hipotecas?


----------



## Burbujeando12 (2 Abr 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Esta estanflación no la puedes ir a buscar a un libro de economía, porque no ha ocurrido de forma natural.
> Aquí se ha buscado de forma artificial (parada de economía por covid + guerra) pero habiendo programado la gran hiperinflación (con ayudas covid e impresión monetaria, regada de billetitos)
> ¿Que pasará? Cadáveres económicos arruinados servirán de financiación estatal, vía impuestos. Lo que está recaudando ahora el estado por IVA... No tiene ni nombre.
> Otro impuesto es la inflación, directamente al ahorrador sino sabe moverse en esta situación.
> ...



ITP?
Si es el impuesto de transmisiones patrimoniales lo paga el comprador no el vendedor, información para tus futuras compras


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (2 Abr 2022)

Burbujeando12 dijo:


> Siempre hay gente pudiente que podrá comprar obra nueva que siga inflación, pero la mayoria a la segunda mano no, y si además hay que reformar con materiales con inflación...



Por eso he matizado que algunas hipoteca fijas, se pagan solas.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (2 Abr 2022)

Burbujeando12 dijo:


> En ese escenario no entra ningún inversor, pq los fondos aceleran ventas?



Acaba de decir el pollo que estaba vendiendo todo, o sea que no le des mucho credito (ni fijo ni variable )


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (2 Abr 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> No, los mamiferos ahorradores viviran y heredaran la tierra. Lagartos hipotecados moriran todos.



¿Sabes lo que es una inversión? Van todas a base de deuda.
Gracias a ellas no vivimos como en el medievo.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (2 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Si como en 20010-2014, no te jode? Los pisos usados subieron hasta el infinito.
> 
> Misma o igual demanda? A ver, para combatir la inflación hay que restringir la demanda. En está ocasión de forma brutal.
> 
> Aun no lo entiendes o qué? Qué vendes pisos o hipotecas?



Compro pisos y adquiero hipotecas. Pero a su debido momento.


----------



## snoopi (2 Abr 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> menos lobos a la hora de la verdad los super endeudados os hartais a comer pollas en el trabajo



A ver, no se confunda usted. Hace 18 años con 3 tacos te eslomabas, ahora pasas. 

Piense q la mayoría de los pepitos de burbuja rondamos los 50 y ya no tenemos ganas de remar más. 

por suesto no estamos "súper" Endeudados. En mi caso tengo la hipoteca y ya. 

Algo que les jode sobremanera y no hacen más q ofrecer préstamos preconcedidos tarjetas etc etc.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (2 Abr 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Compro pisos y adquiero hipotecas. Pero a su debido momento.



Que no es el actual, no? 

PUES ENTONCES QUE ME ESTÁS CONTANDO.....


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (2 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Que no es el actual, no?
> 
> PUES ENTONCES QUE ME ESTÁS CONTANDO.....



Yo solo he matizado tu burrada de que las hipotecas fijas no se pagan solas. Algunas sí "pollo"


----------



## angongo (2 Abr 2022)

Waterman dijo:


> Me cuesta muchisimo creer que el Euribor algun dia vaya a volver a una cifra superior al 2%, que por mi perfecto, pero no lo veo. La situacion se presupone temporal y estan aguantando a ver si escampa.
> 
> Aunque por otro lado siempre se dijo que los alemanes tenian metido a fuego en la cabeza el odio a la inflacion debido a sus experiencias en el pasado, ya estan tardando en poner orden.



Todo eso de que el hombre aprende de los errores pasados es falso.-
El hombre tropieza dos veces, y tres, y las que hagan falta en la misma
piedra.-
Y si olvida su historia, que es lo normal, está obligado a repetirla para
rememorarla y celebrarla.- Así ha sido, y así seguirá siendo.-


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (2 Abr 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Yo solo he matizado tu burrada de que las hipotecas fijas no se pagan solas. Algunas sí "pollo"



Pues lo que he dicho desde el minuto 1, las de aquellos que actualicen salario o ingresos a ritmo COMO MINIMO de la inflación. Ojo, que comprando en el momento actual del ciclo, probablemente ni eso.


----------



## khalil (2 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Con una inflación del 10%?
> 
> 1000-10%= 900
> 900 +3%= 927.
> ...



vale, ahora multiplica ese 3% por varios años. Lo de inflaciones al negativas y al 1% solo ha pasado en unos pocos años en la historia, 

P.D. no entiuendas por mi mensaje que deseo una inflación del 10% sería gilipollas pensar que lo que me ahorro en la hipoteca no lo pierdo ne la cesta de la compra o en gasolina, solo digo que el ahorro en una hipoteca fija está ahi con una inflación alta


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (2 Abr 2022)

No tiene nada que ver el tema "necesidad básica" con el tema inversor. Con un simple indexado a bolsa mundial duplicas capital inicial cada 10 años, si metes beneficios, triplicas a los 15. No entiendo al pequeño inversor en vivienda, de no ser viviendas heredadas que se ponen o se mantienen en funcionamiento. Prefiero los locales, no obstante.

Ahora, para vivir es otra cosa.


----------



## angongo (2 Abr 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> En los añoa 80, cuando los sueldos subían lo que la inflación, así era.



Hijos míos , haceros a la idea de que somos un 30% más pobres que en
enero del año 2020.-
La inflación solo se combate con bajada de salarios, es decir con dismi-
nución de la demanda de bienes y servicios.- Pero disminución brutal.-
Cuando las élites gubernamentales dicen política de rentas , están dicien-
do recortes de salarios y rentas.-
Y sí, la inflación es temible y terrible porque disloca el sistema produc-
tivo-económico en su conjunto.-Y si no se controla con mano de hierro 
es destructiva.- Con el aumento de precios-costes las exportaciones dis-
minuyen , y con ello el paro aumenta.-ESTANFLACIÓN es el resultado.-
Enfin son muchas variables las que entran en la ecuación para poderla
resolver satisfactoriamente.- Suerte a todos.-


----------



## Dolce (2 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No puede ser. Me han dicho en burbuja que con la inflación la hipoteca se paga sola.



La mía pronto sí, con un tipo fijo al 0,95%


----------



## tomac (2 Abr 2022)

Veo dolor, mucho dolor.


----------



## Estandi (2 Abr 2022)

lástima que no vieseis este vídeo


----------



## Madrid (2 Abr 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Esta estanflación no la puedes ir a buscar a un libro de economía, porque no ha ocurrido de forma natural.
> Aquí se ha buscado de forma artificial (parada de economía por covid + guerra) pero habiendo programado la gran hiperinflación (con ayudas covid e impresión monetaria, regada de billetitos)
> ¿Que pasará? Cadáveres económicos arruinados servirán de financiación estatal, vía impuestos. Lo que está recaudando ahora el estado por IVA... No tiene ni nombre.
> Otro impuesto es la inflación, directamente al ahorrador sino sabe moverse en esta situación.
> ...




Esto es una vuelta a los años 2008-2009, está todo inventado. 

Hilos apocalípticos y asustaviejas. 

El que sabe moverse, sobrevivirá. 

El que tiene ahorros habrá intentando capear el temporal.

El que tiene dinero de verdad, relamiendose por las gangas que puede encontrar si suben los tipos. 

Y eso nos lo ha enseñado Burbuja info pero la época buena, no la mierda de El Perro y otros tantos.


----------



## Guillotin (2 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No puede ser. Me han dicho en burbuja que con la inflación la hipoteca se paga sola.


----------



## Guillotin (2 Abr 2022)

Estandi dijo:


> lástima que no vieseis este vídeo



Me lo has quitado del teclado....


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (2 Abr 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Esto es una vuelta a los años 2008-2009, está todo inventado.
> 
> Hilos apocalípticos y asustaviejas.
> 
> ...



Tal cual.


----------



## carlosjpc (2 Abr 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Me lo has quitado del teclado....



los niños y los cocainomanos nunca mienten.


----------



## Guillotin (2 Abr 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Es cierto que se dice mucho eso de los alemanes y la inflación, pero ha pasado un siglo, y las cosas se olvidan...



Ya lo creo que se olvidan, el piso que compró mi padre ya hace 60 años le costo 300€ y ahora sus vecinos que lo compraron a la vez, dicen que por menos de 150.000€ no lo venden.


----------



## ahondador (2 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No puede ser. Me han dicho en burbuja que con la inflación la hipoteca se paga sola.




Es cierto, pero también te dijeron que eso pasaba sólo si era a tipo de interés F·I·J·O


----------



## ahondador (2 Abr 2022)

angongo dijo:


> Todo eso de que el hombre aprende de los errores pasados es falso.-
> El hombre tropieza dos veces, y tres, y las que hagan falta en la misma
> piedra.-
> Y si olvida su historia, que es lo normal, está obligado a repetirla para
> rememorarla y celebrarla.- Así ha sido, y así seguirá siendo.-



100%
Ese falso axioma junto con este otro "antes o despues se sabrá la verdad", son dos frases criminales, que quienes las digan deberían ser juzgados y posteriormente encerrados y sus nombres llevados al olvido


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (2 Abr 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Es cierto, pero también te dijeron que eso pasaba sólo si era a tipo de interés F·I·J·O



Siempre que los ingresos se actualicen como mínimo al mismo ritmo que la inflación.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (2 Abr 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Esta estanflación no la puedes ir a buscar a un libro de economía, porque no ha ocurrido de forma natural.
> Aquí se ha buscado de forma artificial (parada de economía por covid + guerra) pero habiendo programado la gran hiperinflación (con ayudas covid e impresión monetaria, regada de billetitos)
> ¿Que pasará? Cadáveres económicos arruinados servirán de financiación estatal, vía impuestos. Lo que está recaudando ahora el estado por IVA... No tiene ni nombre.
> Otro impuesto es la inflación, *directamente al ahorrador sino sabe moverse en esta situación*.
> ...



¿Qué aconsejarías a un ahorrador para sobrevivir con lo que viene?


----------



## Guillotin (2 Abr 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Pues que hubieran hecho caso a los de la hipoteca a tipo fijo, que aunque hacian videos pasados de todo y graciosos. Sabian de que iba el rollo y encima os reisteis de ellos. Que caiga el que tenga que caer.



Yo me reía del pedo que llevaban, no de lo que decían.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (2 Abr 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Esto es una vuelta a los años 2008-2009, está todo inventado.
> 
> Hilos apocalípticos y asustaviejas.
> 
> ...



Si, pero partiendo de un 160% de deuda sobre PIB. El ciclo de deuda corto plazo se repite, pero el de largo tiene que romper para iniciarse el nuevo. No es ni parecido.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Abr 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Ya lo creo que se olvidan, el piso que compró mi padre ya hace 60 años le costo 300€ y ahora sus vecinos que lo compraron a la vez, dicen que por menos de 150.000€ no lo venden.



¿Cuánto era el suelo de tu padre hace 60 años? ¿Cuánto sería ahora en Euros en base a su titulación y experiencia hace 60 años? ¿Qué devaluación ha sufrido la peseta (porque no había euros) hasta la introducción del Euro, y el Euro después? ¿Cuál era la demanda hace 60 años y ahora?

Pues eso.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Abr 2022)

sálvese quien pueda dijo:


> ¿Qué aconsejarías a un ahorrador para sobrevivir con lo que viene?



Sé que no me preguntas a mi, pero como ahorrador y dueño de viviendas te digo que "con lo que viene" un ahorrador puede triunfar.

En la última crisis me hice con dos propiedades tiradísimas de precio. Ahora mismo tengo 4. Así que esta peli me la conozco y ésto es Jauja para el ahorrador.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (2 Abr 2022)

Veis eso del medio? Bueno pues eso es lo que se hace cuando se entra en estanflación.


----------



## Guillotin (2 Abr 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> ¿Y el aumento del valor del inmueble?
> Dios...



Ah! Ya te entiendo, lo subes de precio y lo vendes. Seguro que nadie lo había pensado antes.
Aprende Eleuterio


----------



## vinavil (2 Abr 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Tengo hipo fija.





Cuando la gente se vaya a la puta calle como la ultima vez, les va a dar igual si la tienen a tipo fijo o variable.

Además, en cuanto no tengas nomina domiciliada, gastes menos con la tarjeta o te quieras dar de baja de todas las mierdas que te hacen contratar con la fija te van a subir la cuota. Por no hablar de que la situación económica puede llevar a mucha gente a tener que aplazar o a alargar el tiempo de amortización por lo que te la la pueden subir lo que les salga de los güevos también.


----------



## Vellón (2 Abr 2022)

Estandi dijo:


> lástima que no vieseis este vídeo





Guillotin dijo:


> Yo me reía del pedo que llevaban, no de lo que decían.



Un clásico que siempre merece la pena revisitar, la inflada que llevan es antológica


----------



## OYeah (2 Abr 2022)

Yo le he preguntado a mi asesor, y un 2% de Euribor solo me subiria 90 euros la hipoteca.

Pero quien se meta ahora, lo va a tener crudo. No creo que los que tienen la hipoteca a medio pagar sufran, sino los que venís ahora de nuevo. 


Veo sangre correr por las calles, y casi peor que en el 2008. De hecho Ucrania es parte de todo esto, la caida de la casa de paja que montaron los anglos con su petrodolar.


----------



## aaasss_ (2 Abr 2022)

El lonchafinismo vuelve, es la esencia de Burbuja.


----------



## Floky (2 Abr 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Si suben los tipos saben que se van a comer otro millón de viviendas y van arruinar a otro millón de familias, por eso bajaron los tipos a cero.
> 
> Millón con pareja e hijos son 4-5 millones sin consumir y q además se llevan salario de abuelos q tampoco consumen.
> 
> ...



Tal cual compañero, si tensan demasiado se comerán las viviendas y sabe Dios la que se puede liar. De entrada y con los precedentes lo normal es ocupar tu propio piso, dejas de pagar y lo ocupas y a ver qué pasa...
La situación es límite y ellos saben que mientras tengamos la barriga llena su cuello no peligra...


----------



## vinavil (2 Abr 2022)

shurfer dijo:


> Yo también tengo fija, pero no por ello somos inmunes a los efectos indirectos que una subida de intereses puede provocar. Tener una hipoteca fija está muy bien siempre y cuando se mantenga el empleo y el sueldo suba más o menos con la inflación. Como una de esas patas falle, tarde o temprano acabas teniendo problemas.
> 
> En 2007-2009 yo tenía 20-21 años y era becario en una multinacional y me llamó especialmente la situación de los trabajadores, que pese a tener una nómina decente, la subida de intereses de sus hipotecas estranguló y bastante sus economías y tuvieron que rebajar su nivel de vida para ajustarse.
> Con esto quiero decir que si suben los intereses de las hipotecas variables, la gente afectada va a restringir mucho su consumo no esencial, y en este país eso significa que parte del castillo de naipes empieza a caer y las empresas empiezan a despedir personal para ajustarse a la futura situación de un mercado de bienes y/o servicios con menos clientes finales potenciales. Al final, la empresa en la que yo estaba de becario empezó a despedir trabajadores en 2009-2010 (yo incluido) y no se puede decir que fuera una empresa directamente expuesta a la crisis del 2008.






La gente ya está restringiendo el consumo simplemente por la subida del gas y la electricidad. Y no solo en España. 
Los despidos y la recesión están asegurados.


----------



## OYeah (2 Abr 2022)

Vellón dijo:


> Un clásico que siempre merece la pena revisitar, la inflada que llevan es antológica




Como muy bien vió un conforero, no es normal que les dejaran salir así al plató. Eso fue una puñalada que les gastaron, tan propia de las oficinas: llevas un par de pollos a los colegas de los que quieres deshacerte y les invitas con alegria justo antes de salir a antena.


----------



## Vellón (2 Abr 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Como muy bien vió un conforero, no es normal que les dejaran salir así al plató. Eso fue una puñalada que les gastaron, tan propia de las oficinas: llevas un par de pollos a los colegas de los que quieres deshacerte y les invitas con alegria justo antes de salir a antena.



Totalmente de acuerdo, por eso hay que andarse con mil ojos cuando hay pollos y/o copas volando en lo laboral


----------



## OYeah (2 Abr 2022)

Estás manejando cifras de la República de Weimar, un 36% anual de inflación es insostenible pero con hipoteca o sin hipoteca, olvídate ya de eso.

Igual que un Euribor del 12%. Si eso pasa España cae directamente en la okupación total de todas las viviendas sin pagar un solo euro a las eléctricas.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (2 Abr 2022)

12%?

Al 20% lo subieron en 1980 y el desequilibrio no era ni parecido (Ahora peor). Van a trampear, ahora hay más herramientas pero no es descartable ver tipos en el entorno del 8%. Cuanto más tarden peor...


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (2 Abr 2022)

sálvese quien pueda dijo:


> ¿Qué aconsejarías a un ahorrador para sobrevivir con lo que viene?



A ver. No es tan fácil como nombrar cuatro acciones que teóricamente funcionen. Luego habrán mil variables.
Básico para proteger el ahorros es no tenerlo en moneda Fiat, siempre que sea una situación inflacionaria, buscar valor refugio e inversión.
Ahora falta ver qué hace el BCE. Podemos llegar a encontrarnos escenarios que vayan en contra de la lógica.


----------



## ahondador (2 Abr 2022)

Una pregunta.

Si ahora mismo vas a pedir un cipotecario al banco ¿ Cómo anda en variable y en fijo ?


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (2 Abr 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Ah! Ya te entiendo, lo subes de precio y lo vendes. Seguro que nadie lo había pensado antes.
> Aprende Eleuterio



Hay otras formas de hacer valer el patrimonio, sobre todo en inversión.
Que monologuista se ha perdido el mundo.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (2 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Veis eso del medio? Bueno pues eso es lo que se hace cuando se entra en estanflación.



¿Y con todo ese líquido creado denla nada, cómo quieres que vayamos a una deflación, si hay papeles de colores a trillones que antes no habían?


----------



## Guillotin (2 Abr 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Hay otras formas de hacer valer el patrimonio, sobre todo en inversión.
> Que monologuista se ha perdido el mundo.



Lo siento, intento entender y seguir tus argumentos, pero no logro entender lo que escribes.
Otra vez será.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (2 Abr 2022)

Si, está claro que en Europa se va ir de madre independientemente de los tipos de interés, los costes de financiación se van a incrementar simplemente por el aumento del diferencial/riesgo y por las presiones externas que ya van con tipos elevados. Van a tener que subir los tipos obligados y si te descuidas lo mismo dicha medida incrementa aún más la inflación, que no lo tengo yo claro dada la enorme disrupción actual. Creo que por ello están dando rienda ancha a la inflación, para apagar fuego con fuego para meter el mínimo de agua (tipos) posibles. Que sepan lo que están haciendo es otra cosa...

Creo que se va a liar si o si, pero vamos cualquiera con dos dedos de frente sabe que contra menos deuda en una situación como la actual, mejor. Tampoco descapitalizarse ahora, pero haber tenido algo más de conocimiento en el pasado, ahora que le lloren al Iphone de 1200 pavos y al viaje al Caribe, MECAGONDIOS, que ya vale la broma...


----------



## snoopi (2 Abr 2022)

La inflacion puede subir lo que quiera, pero españa tiene mucho metro cuaDRADO y te plantas las patatas y las lechugas y ya.
Si la gente no cultiva en el huerto, es sencillamente por que es mas barato comprar en la tienda y no lleva esfuerzo. Si cultivas, te das cuenta que sale comida y comida y comida. Gente con huerto regala y regala a familia y amigos

De todo lo demas se puede prescindir. Por tanto, si no hay demanda, los precios bajan.

El problema es para los de siempre, funcivagos, charos , inmigrantes y demas banda no productiva que no tendran de donde cobrar la paga y se tendran que plantar sus patatas


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (2 Abr 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Lo siento, intento entender y seguir tus argumentos, pero no logro entender lo que escribes.
> Otra vez será.



Lo siento.


----------



## Slurms MacKenzie (2 Abr 2022)

Titomadrid dijo:


> Ha subido 0,40 el último mes y está empinando la cuesta arriba. En pocos meses se puede poner fácilmente al 2-3%.
> 
> Cada punto que sube es un sablazo, si a una deuda de 250.000 euros le subes 3 puntos, toca pagar 7.500 euros al año más de intereses, 625 euros más al mes, y esto en un entorno en lo que todo el resto de las cosas se encarecen va a ser una pesadilla.
> En fin, un saludo.



Se te ve entendido en tipos de interés y método de amortización francés.

En una hipoteca de 250k a 30 años si subes, por ejemplo del 0,8% al 3,8% la cuota sube 385€ al mes. 

Los burbumoris no dais para más.


----------



## aventurero artritico (2 Abr 2022)

ya lo decian esos 2...a tipo fijoooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (2 Abr 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> La inflacion puede subir lo que quiera, pero españa tiene mucho metro cuaDRADO y te plantas las patatas y las lechugas y ya.
> Si la gente no cultiva en el huerto, es sencillamente por que es mas barato comprar en la tienda y no lleva esfuerzo. Si cultivas, te das cuenta que sale comida y comida y comida. Gente con huerto regala y regala a familia y amigos
> 
> De todo lo demas se puede prescindir. Por tanto, si no hay demanda, los precios bajan.
> ...



Has mentado al mercado, y a las garrapatas sociatas del sistema. 
Voy preparando palomitas, que ahora van venir lumbreras a tratar de desmontarte el relato.


----------



## rory (2 Abr 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Sé que no me preguntas a mi, pero como ahorrador y dueño de viviendas te digo que "con lo que viene" un ahorrador puede triunfar.
> 
> En la última crisis me hice con dos propiedades tiradísimas de precio. Ahora mismo tengo 4. Así que esta peli me la conozco y ésto es Jauja para el ahorrador.



Claro, pero el dinero en el banco se lo come la inflación.

Yo tengo mucho ahorrado y estoy esperando a la época buena para comprar una buena propiedad.

Mientras veo que me lo come la inflación. Estoy pensando en cargar metal.


----------



## Play_91 (2 Abr 2022)

Titomadrid dijo:


> Ha subido 0,40 el último mes y está empinando la cuesta arriba. En pocos meses se puede poner fácilmente al 2-3%.
> 
> Cada punto que sube es un sablazo, si a una deuda de 250.000 euros le subes 3 puntos, toca pagar 7.500 euros al año más de intereses, 625 euros más al mes, y esto en un entorno en lo que todo el resto de las cosas se encarecen va a ser una pesadilla.
> En fin, un saludo.



¿y? Es que el que se endeuda tiene que saber esto, lo que no puede vivir en los mundos de yuppie como cuando tenías una casa y pensabas que nunca iba a caer, De hecho todavía hay mucho nunca bajista de vivienda. Y tú te endeudas no puedes decir no si eso nunca lo va a hacer el Banco Central en 40 años... No sabes la de cosas que pueden pasar en 30 años.

Si te sube la deuda pues jódete no haberte endeudado, Algunos se piensan que como lo normal es endeudarse no debería pasar nada


----------



## rory (2 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Claro si das con alguno pillao y además metes el 50% de la operación en B, una gloria, pero no estábamos hablando de eso. Tras la estanflación viene deflación así que no entiendo tu postura, es más, probablemente estemos en pico.
> 
> Esperas hiperinflación? Esperas algo tipo a los finales de los 70,s en España? Creo que no es el escenario, pero bueno, cada cual con su olfato.



Deflación en todo o según sectores?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Miomio (2 Abr 2022)

Slurms MacKenzie dijo:


> Se te ve entendido en tipos de interés y método de amortización francés.
> 
> En una hipoteca de 250k a 30 años si subes, por ejemplo del 0,8% al 3,8% la cuota sube 385€ al mes.
> 
> Los burbumoris no dais para más.



Vamos, que la mayoría apenas notará nada, porque ni la deuda media es esa ni los tipos van a subir tanto en próximamente


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Abr 2022)

No necesitas exceso. Con una sola vivienda sobra.


----------



## chortinator (2 Abr 2022)

Que gran idea las hipotecas a 40 años


----------



## Sr Julian (2 Abr 2022)

aaasss_ dijo:


> El lonchafinismo vuelve, es la esencia de Burbuja.



Riete pero lei una noticia que decia que la UE queria que la ropa que se vende durase más por ley, en la agenda 2035 no vamos a tener ni para ropa. 
A mi me da igual la ropa me dura 3 años o más. Vamos al lonchafinismo obligado.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (2 Abr 2022)

Es que la oferta es relativa.
Hay mucha oferta? Si.
Pero es que el 80% de la oferta que hay no interesa, o son inmuebles viejos o mal conservados o calidades de mierda o mal localizado o todo a la vez.

Cuando aparece un apartamento o un chalet, en buen estado, en buena localización y a precio de mercado...se vende rápido, muchas veces hasta por el asking price.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (2 Abr 2022)

También te digo que hay vendedores que es para echarles de comer aparte.
Conozco un chalet que lleva un año sin venderse por 1.450.000€ y la estrategia del vendedor para intentar venderlo ha sido subir el precio a 1.950.000€.
Subida de precios totalmente artificial.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (2 Abr 2022)

Zonas concretas de Madrid, Baleares, País Vasco y Cataluña, el resto nunca se recuperó de 2008.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Abr 2022)

No se trata de oferta y demanda. Se trata de gente que está hipotecada, inflación, y pérdida de empleo.

La oferta y demanda nunca me ha importado, solo la situación personal de las personas a las que compro sus viviendas.


----------



## snoopi (2 Abr 2022)

Cualquiera poniendo tochos se plantaba en 2000

pero empezaron con el engaño a bajar y bajar y gente no llegaba ni a 1000

ahora anda la cosa por los 1200-1300

Sigue siendo insuficiente con la subida de todo lo demas. 

Nada es casual, la idea es tener a la gente esclava 30' años , incluso he pensado que como nuestros hijos llegan ahora a edad de trabajar la idea es que los pongamos a currar para la hipoteca.

Que se coman el ladrillo si quieren, como dicen por ahi, ocupas y a pagar cero.


----------



## Registrador (2 Abr 2022)

Con la inflación q tenemos los tipos de interés tendrían que estar al 13% no te digo más.


----------



## snoopi (2 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> También te digo que hay vendedores que es para echarles de comer aparte.
> Conozco un chalet que lleva un año sin venderse por 1.450.000€ y la estrategia del vendedor para intentar venderlo ha sido subir el precio a 1.950.000€.
> Subida de precios totalmente artificial.



La gente es retrasada, lo pones a 1,450.000 y te ofrecen 1.000.000

Ahora lo pone a 1950.000 y le ofreceran lo que queria, 1450.000 y se pensaran que han conseguido una rebaja de 500.000

Ese es el nivel medio de la gente, solo mira lo de mediamark


----------



## snoopi (2 Abr 2022)

Registrador dijo:


> Con la inflación q tenemos los tipos de interés tendrían que estar al 13% no te digo más.



La gente , en general, no quiere deudas, no quiere pedir prestado, por eso sacan pandemias o temas como los camiones para que la gente pida creditos ICO y similar.

Si la gente no pide dinero al 1-5% de interes, calcula lo que se pediria al 13%.

Se hundiria todo en nada.

Olvidate, lo de vivir de tener dinero en el banco se ha terminado para siempre. Fue ridiculo durante los años que duro y eso se ha corregido


----------



## snoopi (2 Abr 2022)

Durante meses estuve ganando de 200.000 a 500.000 pesetas de entonces. CURRADAS, se trabajaba a destajo y se comieron todo con la burbuja.

Ahora se inventan pandemias o guerras, pero no funciona


----------



## Omegatron (2 Abr 2022)

Invierte y que te okupen dijo:


> Yo llevo repitiendo desde hace semanas que esto no tiene nada que ver con los 80, que ahora los salarios están subiendo un 1-2% cuando no congelados directamente. Hay unos pocos sectores o empresas que subieron un 5% y aún así ya están perdiendo poder adquisitivo a paladas.
> 
> Pero es verdad que aunque no con esas palabras que dices yo también he leído algo parecido, cuando la situación es la peor posible para algunos: inflación alta, sueldo congelado y con deudas



Mi jefe me ha dicho que no, que soy muy joven para conocer esta situación, que la hipoteca se va a pagar sola. 

Yo le he recordado que me ha subido un 0,5%, que si me va a subir lo que suba la inflación.

Y bueno, dice que antes tiene que mejorar el negocio....

Y yo... ahhh que la situación no es la misma, vaya, vaya...

Y ese tipo dirige la empresa.


----------



## opilano (2 Abr 2022)

Dejad de pagar. Punto.


----------



## snoopi (2 Abr 2022)

Eso se sabe AHORA (hace 20 años eran 4 los que miraban eso) y es lo que se transmite a los hijos. Por eso andan desesperados con que no se meten en trabajos y creditos para un coche de 6-8 años a plazos.

A mi me educaron como al resto, que los primeros años de hipoteca eran duros y despues con la subida de los salarios (que no ha existido durante unos 10-12 años) se pagaba comodamente y sin problemas.

POr supuesto, a mis hijos no los cazas ni a los de toda la gente que conozco.

De ahi los covid , las guerras y demas.

"meses" dice el tio. A ver caballero, a los del baby boom o comprabas en "ya" o lo que te hubiera costado "meses" estudiar, ya estaba todo vendido "hace meses".

Barrios enteros sin una sola vivienda o precio oro. De ahi que se empezaran a abrir barrios nuevos a las afueras SIN NADA, sin transporte, sin colegios sin parque sin NADa, todo sobre plano. AHORA si que podras estudiarlo, antes TURURU

Las VPO iban a SORTEO joder a SORTEO. ¿que cojones vas a estudiar? lo que te TOCARA si ibas a VPO por sorteo o bien, por el privado deprisita o te lo quitaban de las manos en PLANO. 

Que listos son algunos a caballo pasado


----------



## opilano (2 Abr 2022)

Los que ya la tenéis casi pagada, no teneis remedio ya. Buenos duros habéis regalado.


----------



## snoopi (2 Abr 2022)

casi....la mayoria hemos pagado unos 17-20 años de los 25-30 que eran las hipotecas. Queda menos de pagar que de lo ya pagado, pero aun queda aun


----------



## snoopi (2 Abr 2022)

opilano dijo:


> Los que ya la tenéis casi pagada, no teneis remedio ya. Buenos duros habéis regalado.



Bueno, se regalaron por un lado pero se han dejado de regalar por otro, tipos al 0% cuando otro con el piso a tipo fijo al 2-5% paga mas o menos lo mismo de "cuota" mensual

A efectos practicos y para vivir, da lo mismo pagar 500 amortizacion +200 de intereses al 3% de tipo fijo, que 700 de amortizacion y 0 de intereses a tipo variable

Uno pago 200.000 y el otro 150.000..........pero al final ambos 700 mes


----------



## Guillotin (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Capitán Walker (2 Abr 2022)

Me alegro de haberme quitado mi hipoteca hace 2 años.


----------



## The_unknown (2 Abr 2022)

Genghis khan cabalga sobre el euribor para arrasar España.
No hay que ser alarmistas. España va bien.


----------



## Titomadrid (3 Abr 2022)

El dato a seguir, que ya hemos hablado de el en otros jilos, es el Índice de Producción Industrial (mide el aumento de los costes de producción), que está ya por el 40%, un nivel de locos.

La economía se va a parar y ahí se va a liar parda, porque no se van a poder pagar pensiones ni sueldos de funcionarios y Uropa nos va a cortar el grifo.


----------



## Janus (3 Abr 2022)

Ahora os vais a dar cuenta de lo que es no ser dueños de la propia moneda y al mismo tiempo estar con unos irresponsables al mando.


----------



## SaRmY (3 Abr 2022)

Ya, pero Japón lleva décadas controlando bastante bien la inflación y por eso se pueden permitir tener los tipos de interés al 0%. Es uno de los países con las tasas de inflación más bajas, actualmente su ipc está en el 1,7%.


----------



## SaRmY (3 Abr 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> En estanflación, el que hereda un piso que no le hace papel (me explayo para que me entiendan los cortos, no tiene cash para reformarlo, no está en su localidad de trabajo...) le quema en las manos, porque es un pasivo. Buenas oportunidades, y un buen margen operativo con vistas a futuro.
> ¿Hasta cuándo dura una estanflación, es infinita, como saber cuándo entrar... *Que hay después de una estanflación?*
> Y ahora ya sí que me he pasado hablando. Si todos supiéramos, no habría negocio.



En el contexto monetario actual, lo que casi nadie se da cuenta es que después de la estanflación, podría venir una *depreflación* al más puro estilo Libanés, Argentino o Venezolano.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (3 Abr 2022)

SaRmY dijo:


> En el contexto monetario actual, lo que casi nadie se da cuenta es que después de la estanflación, podría venir una *depreflación* al más puro estilo Libanés, Argentino o Venezolano.



Es lo que espero yo. Por eso había comentado en un mensaje, que pueden darse escenarios increíbles.
Aunque imagino que a mitad de camino nos tirarán del euro.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (3 Abr 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> A ver. No es tan fácil como nombrar cuatro acciones que teóricamente funcionen. Luego habrán mil variables.
> Básico para proteger el ahorros es no tenerlo en moneda Fiat, siempre que sea una situación inflacionaria, buscar valor refugio e inversión.
> Ahora falta ver qué hace el BCE. Podemos llegar a encontrarnos escenarios que vayan en contra de la lógica.



Aquí al final hacía el guiño


----------



## zirick (3 Abr 2022)

Al 5,3 estuvo en 2008 pero eso no volverá a pasar, es imposible, la vivienda nunca baja.


----------



## f700b (3 Abr 2022)

Subiendo al 5 se me quedaría una letra de 400€ menos del 15% de mis ingresos.
Es lo que tiene haber amortizado a saco aunque tuviera pocos interés. Y haber amortizado la tercera parte de la deuda en 3 años


----------



## Chapapote1 (3 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A los pepitos de los 00 les ha dado tiempo a pagar sus zulos mientras los ahorradores llevamos más de 10 años con intereses nulos.



Das por echo que no se quedaron muchos sin curro, con ingresos reducidos o peor, divorciados en la crisis del ladrillo. Muchos perdieron la casa de aquella época y con pufos con el banco.


----------



## Síntesis (3 Abr 2022)

f700b dijo:


> Subiendo al 5 se me quedaría una letra de 400€ menos del 15% de mis ingresos.
> Es lo que tiene haber amortizado a saco aunque tuviera pocos interés. Y haber amortizado la tercera parte de la deuda en 3 años



Cómo calculas eso?


----------



## hijo (3 Abr 2022)

Pepita de sandia dijo:


> Este Gobierno limitará la subida de los intereses hipotecarios como han hecho con el alquiler?
> 
> Con los bancos no se meterán no....



Sí, acordaros de lo que pasó en 2009. Que la gente dijo "el gobierno no lo permitirá".

Y los tipos no subieron XD


----------



## al loro (3 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No puede ser. Me han dicho en burbuja que con la inflación la hipoteca se paga sola.



Añado: en burbuja siempre dicen que nunca subirán los tipos de interés porque sino sería un suicidio y no lo permitirán.. qué poco conocen a esos sádicos..

El otro día ya salió un experto en tv1 diciendo que era inevitable que subieran los tipos..


----------



## opilano (3 Abr 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Al 5,3 estuvo en 2008 pero eso no volverá a pasar, es imposible, la vivienda nunca baja.



Se va a quedar corto. Lo sabes tú, lo se yo y lo saben todos los cipotecados vendehumos lamesables.


----------



## f700b (3 Abr 2022)

Síntesis dijo:


> Cómo calculas eso?







__





Simuladores: calcula la cuota, la rentabilidad, la TAE y mucho más - Cliente Bancario, Banco de España


Simuladores: calcula la cuota, la rentabilidad, la TAE y mucho más




clientebancario.bde.es


----------



## f700b (3 Abr 2022)

A cuanto lo tienes?


----------



## Drobed Yug (3 Abr 2022)

Titomadrid dijo:


> Ha subido 0,40 el último mes y está empinando la cuesta arriba. En pocos meses se puede poner fácilmente al 2-3%.
> 
> Cada punto que sube es un sablazo, si a una deuda de 250.000 euros le subes 3 puntos, toca pagar 7.500 euros al año más de intereses, 625 euros más al mes, y esto en un entorno en lo que todo el resto de las cosas se encarecen va a ser una pesadilla.
> En fin, un saludo.



Eso que hablas es una cosa para entrampaos que deben dinero.

A mi me da igual. Siempre le echo 20 euros.


----------



## f700b (3 Abr 2022)

Yo lo tengo variable 0,75+ euribor .
Acabo de hacer unos cálculos y con mi variable en los tres años que llevo de hipoteca he ahorrado más de 3000€ y como acabo de renovar con el euribor de enero aún me queda un año con un interés de 0,27 con lo cual ahorraré otros mil y pocos.
Tampoco está tan claro que el euribor suba al 4 o 5. Lo mismo si el año que viene se pone al 1 empezaría a pagar un pelón más pero ya me meto en el quinto año habiendo pagado los primeros años a lo mínimo que es cuando se pagan más intereses.
Con lo cuál a mí por ahora me está rentando bastante variable y más que voy amortizado. 
Y pueden subir los intereses, pero una vez que se estabilice la cosa volverá a bajar para volver a poner la máquina en marcha.
Ami ahora la letra me supone el 10% de mis ingresos y si subiera al 5 sería sobre el 15%.
Lls que se las van a ver jodidos son los que están en variable y les supone más de un 40% de sus ingresos.


----------



## Drobed Yug (3 Abr 2022)

El que vive de alquiler en una casa no hipotecada y fuera de una ciudad, no tiene nada que temer.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (3 Abr 2022)

Me alegro por tu situación, pero que te hace suponer (ni aunque seas funcionario) que vas a mantener esos salarios??.

Se prudente y liquida lo que puedas o baja las cuotas.


----------



## f700b (3 Abr 2022)

Titomadrid dijo:


> Ha subido 0,40 el último mes y está empinando la cuesta arriba. En pocos meses se puede poner fácilmente al 2-3%.
> 
> Cada punto que sube es un sablazo, si a una deuda de 250.000 euros le subes 3 puntos, toca pagar 7.500 euros al año más de intereses, 625 euros más al mes, y esto en un entorno en lo que todo el resto de las cosas se encarecen va a ser una pesadilla.
> En fin, un saludo.



Quien en su sano juicio se mete en una pua de 250 mil€?
Si el banco te dice que puedes pagar una letra del 40% de tus ingresos haz cuentas de no tenerla mayor de un 20% por lo que pueda venir


----------



## f700b (3 Abr 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Me alegro por tu situación, pero que te hace suponer (ni aunque seas funcionario) que vas a mantener esos salarios??.
> 
> Se prudente y liquida lo que puedas o baja las cuotas.



O ahorrar para tener un colchón para ir olgado


----------



## Abelinoz (3 Abr 2022)

RRMartinez dijo:


> Porque sus productos son, hasta cierto punto, de demanda inelástica. Ha colado que la subida brutal de precios que ha metido es culpa de la escasez (guerra, parón de transporte) y yo no veo que la gente haya dejado de comprar en Mercadona. Va a aumentar beneficios.



creer que puedes subir tus precios eternamente y no te afectará a la demanda es de juzgado de guardia

He escuchado a mucha gente decir lo caro que es Marcadona


----------



## peterr (3 Abr 2022)

Si tuviera variable no dormiría muy tranquilo, y si me quedaran muchos años por pagar, aún menos.


----------



## Vins (3 Abr 2022)

Estamos ya en el último punto del video.


----------



## Enteradilla (3 Abr 2022)

Una dudilla, yo ahora mismo tengo una pequeña hipoteca cuya cuota mensual supone un 15% de los ingresos totales familiares.

Tenemos unos ahorros que son prácticamente el importe de lo que nos queda de hipoteca, por un lado pienso que sí nos enfrentamos a una inflación es mejor tener hipoteca que solo ahorros pero por otro lado está el tema de la subida de intereses, ¿Merece la pena amortizar algo o es mejor mantener ahorros?


----------



## Titomadrid (3 Abr 2022)

Enteradilla dijo:


> Una dudilla, yo ahora mismo tengo una pequeña hipoteca cuya cuota mensual supone un 15% de los ingresos totales familiares.
> 
> Tenemos unos ahorros que son prácticamente el importe de lo que nos queda de hipoteca, por un lado pienso que sí nos enfrentamos a una inflación es mejor tener hipoteca que solo ahorros pero por otro lado está el tema de la subida de intereses, ¿Merece la pena amortizar algo o es mejor mantener ahorros?



Consulta cuando es la fecha de revisión de intereses de tu zipoteca. Tienes hasta entonces para pensártelo, aunque evidentemente también puedes hacerlo más tarde. Yo no lo haría porque considero importante tener efectivo por si las moscas, pero si ves que el Euribor pega un subidón y no sabes en que invertir el dinero puedes amortizar, al menos una parte.

Saludos.


----------



## Progretón (3 Abr 2022)

Enteradilla dijo:


> Una dudilla, yo ahora mismo tengo una pequeña hipoteca cuya cuota mensual supone un 15% de los ingresos totales familiares.
> 
> Tenemos unos ahorros que son prácticamente el importe de lo que nos queda de hipoteca, por un lado pienso que sí nos enfrentamos a una inflación es mejor tener hipoteca que solo ahorros pero por otro lado está el tema de la subida de intereses, ¿Merece la pena amortizar algo o es mejor mantener ahorros?



Actualmente "_Cash is trash_". De estar en tu situación, de esos ahorros utilizaría el 75% para amortizar la hipoteca y me quedaría con el 25% restante para no evitar una situación de falta de liquidez.


----------



## unaburbu (3 Abr 2022)

Los nuevos pepitos que vayan justos lo pueden pasar jodido. Aun así nunca se alcanzará la devastación de 2008-2012.


----------



## snoopi (3 Abr 2022)

Waterman dijo:


> Me cuesta muchisimo creer que el Euribor algun dia vaya a volver a una cifra superior al 2%, que por mi perfecto, pero no lo veo. La situacion se presupone temporal y estan aguantando a ver si escampa.
> 
> Aunque por otro lado siempre se dijo que los alemanes tenian metido a fuego en la cabeza el odio a la inflacion debido a sus experiencias en el pasado, ya estan tardando en poner orden.



Pues que no te cueste creerlo. Nada mas que terminen las hipotecas de la burbuja, volveran a las andadas. Nos tienen de esclavos a millones durante al menos una decada mas y lo repetiran todas las veces que les sea posible


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (3 Abr 2022)

al loro dijo:


> Añado: en burbuja siempre dicen que nunca subirán los tipos de interés porque sino sería un suicidio y no lo permitirán.. qué poco conocen a esos sádicos..
> 
> El otro día ya salió un experto en tv1 diciendo que era inevitable que subieran los tipos..



Es que van a subir sí o sí. Y aún así seguirán imprimiendo papeles de colores. Va a darse una situación que no está recogida en ningún libro de economía. Es totalmente terreno desconocido en lo que nos adentramos.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (3 Abr 2022)

Enteradilla dijo:


> Una dudilla, yo ahora mismo tengo una pequeña hipoteca cuya cuota mensual supone un 15% de los ingresos totales familiares.
> 
> Tenemos unos ahorros que son prácticamente el importe de lo que nos queda de hipoteca, por un lado pienso que sí nos enfrentamos a una inflación es mejor tener hipoteca que solo ahorros pero por otro lado está el tema de la subida de intereses, ¿Merece la pena amortizar algo o es mejor mantener ahorros?



Si la hipoteca es fija, conserva los ahorros, se autoprotegen con la hipoteca fija.
Sino es fija, amortiza cagando leches.


----------



## peterr (3 Abr 2022)

Enteradilla dijo:


> Una dudilla, yo ahora mismo tengo una pequeña hipoteca cuya cuota mensual supone un 15% de los ingresos totales familiares.
> 
> Tenemos unos ahorros que son prácticamente el importe de lo que nos queda de hipoteca, por un lado pienso que sí nos enfrentamos a una inflación es mejor tener hipoteca que solo ahorros pero por otro lado está el tema de la subida de intereses, ¿Merece la pena amortizar algo o es mejor mantener ahorros?



Si tienes variable, amortizaría la máximo posible.
Eso si, mantén algo de ahorros porque vienen curvas.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (3 Abr 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> Los nuevos pepitos que vayan justos lo pueden pasar jodido. Aun así nunca se alcanzará la devastación de 2008-2012.



No lo tengo tan claro. Esa devastación no fue a más porque fue amortiguada por los rescates con dinero público.

Esta vez no hay rescate posible.


----------



## Karel (3 Abr 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> No lo tengo tan claro. Esa devastación no fue a más porque fue amortiguada por los rescates con dinero público.
> 
> Esta vez no hay rescate posible.



No hay rescate posible porque no es necesario rescatar a nadie.
Algunos siguen pensando que lo de 2008 fue una broma. HOY, tenemos aún las consecuencias de esa crisis. El sistema bancario MUNDIAL casi se viene abajo, hoy es el que mejor está para aguantar lo que viene. 
En 2008-12 la deuda de los estados se financió a más del 6%, HOY, al 1% y con todo el excedente de deuda refinanciado.
HOY, todos los activos tóxicos no amortizados están totalmente diluidos.
Todo el follón que ves es un 10% de lo vivido en 2008-12


----------



## tiraacascalá (3 Abr 2022)

Con una hipo fija a 0,85 el que se va a joder es el banco.


----------



## Enteradilla (3 Abr 2022)

Gracias por vuestras respuestas, la tengo en variable, la puse a 15 años y me quedan 14 aún pero bueno como pago poco y es de poco importe además de que es de una segunda vivienda que a unas malas podría poner el alquiler.

Voy a tomar nota de vuestros consejos, en cuanto vea que sube el euribor amortizo gran parte, quedándome eso sí con ahorros por lo que pueda ser.


----------



## Síntesis (3 Abr 2022)

f700b dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias, estoy más perdido que un pulpo en un garaje, ahí que tienes que calcular para saber esos datos?


----------



## f700b (3 Abr 2022)

Síntesis dijo:


> Gracias, estoy más perdido que un pulpo en un garaje, ahí que tienes que calcular para saber esos datos?



Pues vas haciendo distintas simulaciones para saber lo que te costará en cada caso y luego pues ver lo que son intereses y capital en cada caso


----------



## Santiago4 (4 Abr 2022)

*El BCE prepara al mercado para subidas de tipos inminentes: hasta ocho en año y medio*
'RALLY' DEL EURÍBOR, QUE SE ACERCA A CERO
*El BCE prepara al mercado para subidas de tipos inminentes: hasta ocho en año y medio*
*Los miembros del banco central advierten de alzas inminentes y los inversores ya especulan con un euríbor en el 1,4% en 2023*








El BCE prepara al mercado para subidas de tipos inminentes: hasta ocho en año y medio


Los miembros del banco central advierten de alzas inminentes y los inversores ya especulan con un euríbor en el 1,4% en 2023




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## enriquepastor (4 Abr 2022)

tiraacascalá dijo:


> Con una hipo fija a 0,85 el que se va a joder es el banco.



Eso no creo, porque ese dinero que prestó al 0,85 lo consiguió a un tipo muuuuuy inferior.


----------



## Omaita (4 Abr 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> Si tienes la hipoteca a tipo fijo si.
> Si no sabes distinguir un taburete de una polla, ten cuidado donde te sientas!



Brouuuuuuuutal. Me has alegrado la noche con semejante Will smithada en la nuez del paleto


----------



## Omaita (4 Abr 2022)

Disfrutando de hipoteca fija al 1.2 de 400 mil yapos... remad betillas, que me paguéis el adobao


----------



## Covid-8M (4 Abr 2022)

f700b dijo:


> Yo lo tengo variable 0,75+ euribor .
> Acabo de hacer unos cálculos y con mi variable en los tres años que llevo de hipoteca he ahorrado más de 3000€ y como acabo de renovar con el euribor de enero aún me queda un año con un interés de 0,27 con lo cual ahorraré otros mil y pocos.
> Tampoco está tan claro que el euribor suba al 4 o 5. Lo mismo si el año que viene se pone al 1 empezaría a pagar un pelón más pero ya me meto en el quinto año habiendo pagado los primeros años a lo mínimo que es cuando se pagan más intereses.
> Con lo cuál a mí por ahora me está rentando bastante variable y más que voy amortizado.
> ...



Yo estoy en situacion parecida. Tenia cash para pagar pero viendo los tipos de interes preferi pillar hipoteca variable pensando que si en algun momento sube mas de lo que estoy dispuesto a pagar la amortizo al 0%. De todas formas sigo pensando que las subidas seran leves y en ningun caso por encima del 2%


----------



## Santiago4 (7 Abr 2022)

*El Euríbor amenaza con disparar las cuotas del 30% de los hipotecados en España*

*Los bancos ya estiman que el Euríbor terminará 2022 en positivo. Después de una década, el principio del fin del dinero gratis ha terminado.








El Euríbor amenaza con disparar las cuotas del 30% de los hipotecados en España


Los bancos ya estiman que el Euríbor terminará 2022 en positivo. Después de una década, el principio del fin del dinero gratis ha terminado.




www.libremercado.com




*


----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2022)

este hilo sin chinitas no vale nada y lo sabéis


----------

